# [PBP] Tholestia Chapter 2: Quest for the Lore of Saljara the Many Faceted



## Ravellion (May 13, 2003)

Continuation from Chapter 1.

The same useful Links:
Irony die roller:
http://www.irony.com/igroll.html
Irony die roller with Email:
http://www.irony.com/mailroll.html
Custom Die Roller (Made by DW7, Recommended)
http://www.dexels.com/dieroller.html
The System Reference Document:
http://www.opengamingfoundation.org/srd.html
A Greyhawk Calendar (AmE calender?)
http://www.upl.cs.wisc.edu/~chaos/f...e/calender.html

And some more in my Sig...

Game on!

Rav


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (May 13, 2003)

[Note that I have a *much* better dieroller, custom-made for our Fellowship at http://www.dexels.com/dieroller.html]

Turning to the group but to Kheldev in particular addressing him in a somewhat stern voice

"Don't you be saying those things Master Dwarf! Let us not forget that we *have* no purpose or goal in this forest, we cannot *go* anywhere in any hurry for there is not anywhere to go to which we know of."

Then in a more relaxed voice

"Sorry I am still somewhat shaken by this place ... Let's not be fools and run around this place like madmen disturbing those better left undisturbed. Although going slow to you seems folly and to draw attention it is the wiser thing to do. We head deeper into the forest cautiously staying clear of all that grows and lives here, but _deeper_ is always relative to our path. Ilan leads the way for he is a skilled woodsman, if we stick together we might find something that we are looking for."

Later when no one is near to Kheldev in private

"I appreciate your demeanor Master Dwarf, but don't be to eager to participate in combat in this place. It's all undead and ghosts here and no glory can be gained for slaying those that are already dead. We don't want you to sacrifice your life for our sake for we *won't* return the favour in a later time. You are a resourceful person, stick with us and drop the altruism and we might appreciate you even more"


----------



## Ilan (May 16, 2003)

"Let me focus, so I can find our way."

I concentrate for a small time to find the direction in which we were heading.

"Ok, follow me and don't stray of the path. Tycho you are with me. Kheldav, you and Deepwinter stay together and Wulf, you protect Diactum. If anything happens I will cover you with Tycho while you retreat. Everyone who can carries a lightsource. If we get seperated walk for a while. I will find you. Don't look for me and try and stay in one spot as much as possible." 

After saying that I walk to Kheldav and whisper in his ear. "I leave the life of Deepwinter in your hands. He is my dearest friend. If I find him and you are not with him or that he is forever gone of this world and I don't find your broken body next to his, I will hunt you down and I will make you pay for that with a price that goes beyond your imagination. I hope you understand that. Guard him well and I will be forever in your debt, Mountainwarrior." I look deep into his eyes for a moment before I turn around.

"We have stayed here for far to long. Tycho take my side."

I start to walk in the direction that seems to me to be the right one.


----------



## takew (May 17, 2003)

It will be a pleasure and a honour to _take your side_... Let us indeed make some haste for evil will not stay away long it think.


----------



## Ravellion (May 17, 2003)

You move on for a minute or two at a hustle, and see the corpse of a young man in studded leather armour. He is lying on his stomach, completely grey skinned and grasping a bow in his hand, which seems to have stiffened its grip in death. His quiver is nearly empty; it only seems to hold three arrows. He was coming in your direction. He also has a shortsword in a scabbard on his belt.


----------



## Ilan (May 17, 2003)

I walk over to his corpse and retrieve the arrows out of his quiver. I also search him for more usefull and valuable items.

After I am done, I turn to the group and say with a grim voice: "He was fleeing from something. We follow his tracks and see where they lead us. Mabye he found our destination, but the challenge he faced proved to be to much."

I memorize his footprints, so that I can identify him in a group.


----------



## Sullaf (May 18, 2003)

Me thinks Ilan should take the point. When an enemy is spotted he can call for backup, by reporting in. Then we should get in position and wait for his go, to storm the front until the sector is clear. Then we should regroup team. In case of archers, we're taking fire and need assistence, all of you follow me and stick together team, so we can fall back, not hold the position, but go go go. The wizard should warn us before he's gonna bow, and we all should yell enemy down, and cover me.

Affirmative? Roger that?


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (May 18, 2003)

[Z2 - C7 - C3 - C6 - X4 - X5 - C4 - Z4 - Z6 - Z5 - X3 - X2 - Z3 - X1 - C7 - C9 - Z1 - C1 - C1]

"I wonder why this man was alone in these woods, we will probably find his friends if we backtrack his ... tracks"


----------



## Ilan (May 18, 2003)

After I finished searching the body I reply: "I think so to. Why on "Tholestia" would you travel alone in a forest like this. Or he thought to be skilled enough to survive and reach his goal unharmed. A mistake, so it seems, that he paid for with his life."

I look to the group and day to everyone in a stern voice. "This could happen to you also, this isn't a fieldtrip. Now let us make haste. We already lost enough time here."

I start walking in the direction where the man came from.


----------



## Sullaf (May 20, 2003)

... and we're walking...


----------



## takew (May 23, 2003)

To keep the spirit up, Tycho starts to sing a song for the ladies... But fellerss listen closely:
_
You don’t always have to  her hard
In fact sometimes that’s not right.. to do
Sometimes you gotta make some love
And in' give her some smooches too.

Sometimes you've got to squeeze,
Sometimes you've got to say please
Sometime you got to say hey,
I’m gonna  you softly,
I’m gonna screw you gently,
I’m gonna hump you sweetly,
I’m gonna ball you discreetly.

Then you say hey I brought you flowers
Then you say wait a minute Sally
I think I got something in my teeth
Could you get it out for me?
That’s in' TEAMWORK!

What’s your favorite posish?
That’s cool with me
It’s not my favorite but I’ll do it for you.
What's your favorite dish?
I’m not gonna cook it but
I’ll order it from Zanzibar.

And then I’m gonna love you completely,
And then I'll in  you discreetly.
And then I'll in bone you completely
But then I’m gonna  you hard._

[wondering what will be bleeped away and what can stay...]


----------



## Spellsword (May 23, 2003)

uneasy due to the doomy forest wulf says:

 this forest is all but pleasant......I have the feeling we are in for a nasty suprise... and it is not going  to be a pinata....the only thing hanging above our heads is foul magic


----------



## Ilan (May 30, 2003)

After traveling a bit further I make a signal that everyone should know to be the signal for "Halt". I seem to be searching the ground more thorough then before. After I'm done I make the signal for "move out" and I continue my way in a slighty changed direction.


----------



## Sullaf (May 30, 2003)

"Oi did ya fin'anything, Sir Elf"


----------



## Ravellion (May 31, 2003)

A low echoing metallic voice bellows from the deep forest "Are you looking for adventure...? You doomed souls... mortals do not survive, let alone thrive, in this forest... you should know that by now, if you have come this far already."


----------



## Spellsword (May 31, 2003)

You again....!! what is it you want? seize your foul trickery!


----------



## Ravellion (May 31, 2003)

"I have not met you before you insignificant young warrior... I do not know what you are referring to. Before I destroy you, what are you all doing here? I still have some of my mortal curiosity to be satisfied. *Answer me!*"


----------



## Ilan (May 31, 2003)

"We are here to free this forest of it's evil. Tell us, where do we find the ruins. So we can free you of your curse."


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 1, 2003)

"We do not want to be freed foolish mortal! We enjoy our immortaility! Strike!"

(OOC: Email me your initiatives everyone!)


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 2, 2003)

From the darkness behind you suddenly comes a shadowy dark translucent halfling, obviously a wraith. The halfling is wielding shadowy wraith like daggers and wearing dark translucent leather armour.

Initiative Round 1 (no surprise round).

Halfling Wraith: 28
Tycho: 21
Kheldev: 17
Elf Wraith: 16
Wulf: 16
Ilan: 10
Deepwinter 7: 10
Diactum: 5

(no metagaming please for already knowing the exact initiative of another opponent than this one.)

The Halfling flies towards Wulf, making a powerful lunge towards Wulf's lungs. Very quickly the halfling strikes and retracts his hand, leaving Wulf to cough up a disgusting dark mist, similar to ashes. Breathing then becomes very hard for Wulf, who completely failed to resist the wraith's assault on his health.

(Wulf: 19 damage, 2 permanent constitution drain.)

Tycho is the first to recover his senses and act.


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 3, 2003)

And a tactical overview:


----------



## takew (Jun 4, 2003)

Tycho starts casting and singing. He moves so that he can se the Halfling as well as possible. He then casts a glitterdust on the creature (DC 10+2+5 = 17)


_Glitterdust_
Conjuration (Creation)
Level: Brd 2, Sor/Wiz 2
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Area: Creatures and objects within 10-ft. spread
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving Throw: Will negates (blinding only)
Spell Resistance: Yes

A cloud of glittering golden particles covers everyone and everything in the area, blinding creatures and visibly outlining invisible things. Blindness lasts for the duration of the spell. All within the area are covered by the dust, which cannot be removed and continues to sparkle until it fades.
In addition to the obvious effects, a blinded creature suffers a 50% miss chance in combat (all opponents have full concealment), loses any Dexterity bonus to AC, grants a +2 bonus to opponents’ attack rolls (they are effectively invisible), moves at half speed, and suffers a –4 penalty on most Strength- and Dexterity-based skills.


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 4, 2003)

Tycho melodically sings a spell together and with a flash of multicoloured light a cloud of sparkles appear to the right of the party, engulfing the halfling wraith. Tha particles drift through the wraith (they do not stick to the incorporeal being) but the halfling wraith does seems to be affected by the Glitterdust spell*.

Tycho then starts inspiring courage through his song.**

Kheldev is ready to act.


* so take that into account people, I won't do that for you! Spell description in Take's post.
** Is that what you mean with singing or was that just flavour text?


----------



## Sullaf (Jun 5, 2003)

Kheldev moves towards the wraith and smacks him on the head.

Att: 14(roll) + 13(normal) - 8(power attack) = 19
Dmg: 6(roll) + 8 (normal) + 8(power attack) = 24


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sullaf _
> Att: 14(roll) + 13(normal) - *7**(power attack) = 20
> Dmg: 6(roll) + 8 (normal) + *7**(power attack) = 23



Kheldev determinedly moves besides Diactum and swings his axe overhead. His blow is powerful, but the Halfling wraith is just a bit too small and dextrous; Kheldev _just_ misses and his axestrike leaves the ground scarred.

An obviously Elven Wraith suddenly emerges from the darkness and very quickly flies behind Kheldev in a flanking position with the halfling. The Wraith Elf is holding a silvered bastered sword: a real one, which hence sometimes has the appearance to be floating in mid air. The image of the elf is wearing chainmail armour, though that is most likely how the wraith went about in life, and has no fucntion in undeath at all.

The Elf strikes with a furious blow towards Kheldev's exposed back... and misses horribly. So horribly, that Kheldev tries to cut the elven wraith's arm as he overextends it. Still full of fury and power however, he again _just_ misses, as the Elf Wraith is quite dextrous too.**

Wulf then sees his chance to act in this flurry of battle.

* Kheldev's *B*ase *A*ttack *B*onus is 7, and you cannot Power Attack more than your BAB. I corrected it, but the +1 chance To Hit gained was still not enough to hit the halfling.
** Yes, both attack rolls missed by _1_.


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 11, 2003)

Wulf moves to initiative 9. Ilan and Deepwinter 7 may make their moves first, in that order.


----------



## Ilan (Jun 11, 2003)

*OOC:*


Good idea, Rav







Seeing the Elven wraith appear and move towards Kheldav my heart is filled with anger and compassion. I speak softly:"I'll avenge you, my elven brother, now rest."

I pull back my bowstring:
[attack 1= 14 + much = hit]    
[attack 2= 15 + much = hit]
[attack 3= 19 + much = hit]

[damage 1= 5 + 3 + 3(meta) +2(pb)= 13] 
[damage 2= 5 + 3 + 3(meta) +2(pb)= 13]
[damage 3= 7 + 3 + 3(meta) +2(pb)= 15]

If the elf falls I say a little prayer for his soul.

Arrows left: meta (+3)= 36 / normal= 10


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jun 11, 2003)

"This forest will be the end of us, since magic does not seem to affect these incorporeal beings well. Sorry Master Dwarf, all I can do is fight them physically"

Deepwinter 7 makes a single move to flank the Elven Wraith and attempts to hit it while fighting defensively (possibly flanking)

TH : Roll 1: 15 + 8 (std) - 4 (def) + 2 (fl) = 21
Dmg : Roll 1: 5 + 3 (std) = 8 dmg

[next round AC +2 dodge bonus]


----------



## Bacter (Jun 11, 2003)

Diactum starts chanting arcane words AAAAAAOOOOOOOOOAAARRRRRRRGGGGGBBBBZZ 
and moves his hands (with a candle in it) in strange ways.

Seeing the elven wraith appear, Diactum thinks that we need some backup and decides to open a small portal to the aviation plane through wich he flies in a Giant Owl. The owl has one mission: attack the Halfling Wraith immediately.









*OOC:*


 The Giant Owl is a 4th level chaotic good monster and will last for 9 rounds as described in the Summon Monster IV spell. 







AAAAAAOOOOOOOOOAAARRRRRRRGGGGGBBBBZZ


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 11, 2003)

Ilan shoots three arrows right over Deepwinter's shoulder. Ilan's first two arrows connect with the elven wraith, but the last one flies right through due to its incorporeal nature. The elven wraith seems to scowl at Ilan for a short moment.

Deepwinter 7 stays rooted at the spot, dodging weaving; then striking: his black metal staff goes right through his target as well however. He then succesfully uses his staff to fend off attacks and tries to dodge away from as many attacks as possible.

Wulf now stands between the two wraiths, and is next to take action.

[OOC: Your tactics getting more interesting guys! Great that you track your arrows Ilan! Bacter: Your action can probably be done after Wulf's: I don't see anything wulf could do that would stop you from summoning. Summoning takes one full round though: your spell will be completed at the very beginning of your next initiative, at which point you can take actions for both your sumoned creature and yourself.]


----------



## Spellsword (Jun 11, 2003)

Seeing his chance to hit the halfling, which is now an easy target, wulf opts for a full attack and his two-bladed sword swings trough the foul darkness of the forest......

OOC/ see dm's post for consequences/OOC


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 12, 2003)

Wulf engages the halfling wraith and makes attacks furiously: All three slice through the halfling wraith every time but only the last attack, made with his weaker left hand, manages to defeat the wraith's incorporeality. Some black incorporeal essence sticks to his gleaming blade before it evaporates a second later.

The wraith shrieks in pain, a sound not unlike nails scratching on a blackboard, but all the while you hear Tycho's song slowly starting to lift your spirits.

Diactum starts his summoning spell, and very slowly people notice arcane energies accumulate.

The Halfling then shrieks with a voice painful to your ears: "I am blinded and hurt Gorderalion - _REGROUP!_" The halfling wraith then sinks into the earth, completely disappearing from your sight.

Tycho's song has now completely filled all your spirits, and Tycho may now act.


----------



## Ilan (Jun 12, 2003)

"Kheldav, make your retreat. Me and Tycho will hold them off. *GO*"


----------



## Bacter (Jun 12, 2003)

Since the primary target of the Giant Owl has vanished, I will redirect him towards the other wraith if possible [edit when it is my turn.

Furthermore Diactum will accompany everyone else in the retreat


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 13, 2003)

Tycho waits for too long to make up his mind and the Elven wraith disengages and disappears into the darkness to the west.

You are now no longer in intiative order: what do you all intend to do?)

[OOC: Where are you running away from again?  oh, and Diactum has to finish casting his spell (or lose it). Yes, I know, these wraiths are bastards ]


----------



## Spellsword (Jun 13, 2003)

the disappearance of the wraiths, Makes wulf yell:

 Regroup and stay close together, the wraiths may return!!!


----------



## Ilan (Jun 13, 2003)

"Come, let's move on."

Assuming everybody falls back in formation I start walking in the direction we were going.









*OOC:*


Oh no, a minus 1 to hit


----------



## Sullaf (Jun 13, 2003)

Kheldev looks around haunted, ready to strike at anything that moves. Only when he is quite certain the wraiths have really left, he lowers his guards and mutters something in Dwarven about doomed souls and 'ya neva ha'thi'so'o'problem back in tha mou'en'

He then turns towards Deepwinter and says in a worried voice "We'd be'er keep ya ou'o'comba'tha ne'time we be co'fro'ed with the'here things. I rec'i'nize a brave man when I be see'n one bu'ya'r no use to us dead. So don't be me'in'abou'wi'ya'stick. Be'er try no'a be killed to fi'ano'er day."

He then fixes his gaze at the Elven Lord and with a slight hint of irritation he asks "Why'ya be ca'in'me Kheldav fo'? Me name be KHELDEV, a real dwarrrrrrrrrven name which I be carry'n' wi'proud!"

Le'us all be on our way. This here fo'est be mi'y anno'in'


----------



## Ilan (Jun 13, 2003)

"Well then i'm sorry, master Dwarf.


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 13, 2003)

Diactum summons a mighty beast from a far away plane of existence, and the party falls back into formation and makes a hustle. As soon as the Diactums summoning spell ends, and the creature returns to its own plane, the wraiths attack*.

From the darkness the elven wraith makes a rapid move, for a direct assault on... Ilan's bow! The silvered Elven Bastard Sword slashes... and _just_ hits the expertly carfted bow! If only Ilan wasn't surprised, he would have been able to move it away. However, the bow survives, as the incorporeal creature can not apply sufficient force to the blow. (Ilan's bow takes 3 damage).

The halfling wraith, only a split second later, rushes out from behind the group and stabs wulf again, right in the heart. Thankfully, the weapons are only incorporeal dupliucates of the real thing (Wulf takes 17 damage).

[End of Surprise round]

* Since they are beyond range of vision and literally make no sound if they wish not to, they get a surprise round on you. I forgot about this previous time round.

Oh, and if you are wondering... Yes, this could be considered the "boss fight", so put on the Duel of the Fates on your stereo!


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 13, 2003)

Intitiative.

(oh, Tycho - did you keep singing during the lull in combat?)

ROUND 1:
Elf Wraith - 29
Tycho - 25
Ilan - 24
Deepwinter 7 - 22
Halfling Wraith - 21
Kheldev - 20
Spellsword Wulf - 17
Diactum - 13

The Elven wraith, seeing that Ilan still has not recovered from the surprise, again strikes at the weapon that hurt him so much just a minute ago. The first strike hits the bow again dealing it another 4 damage. The bow is cut into pieces now, and unceremoniously dangles from Ilan's hand. He then strikes for Ilan, but Ilan's Chainshirt absorbs the blow. (A bow has 5 hardness and 2 hp. A +1 makes that 6 hardness and 3 hp)
Tycho is the first to come to his senses in this situation, and is ready to act.

Hit point tally, correct me if I am wrong (red is con total is lower that normal, blue is above normal level)
Kheldev (73/73) (Inertial Barrier: 74/100)
Tycho (53/57) (gave amulet to Diactum)
Deepwinter 7 (55/69)
Ilan (58/58)
Wulf (33/52)
Bacter (33/35) (has been drained CON, but also gained some)

Oh, and diactum should note that his wand of slow has a charge less now (he used it on the grizzly).


----------



## takew (Jun 14, 2003)

Seeing the elven archer without its mighty weapon, Tycho does not hasitate and says in Elven: Ilan, take my bow. He takes the bow of his back and hands it over to the archer.

(he stops singing obviously to say this, _but_ the bardsong still last for another 5 rounds. Keep that in mind)

He also makes a 5 foot step back (right and down) so that the archer can make a step back before firing…

(If possible he wants to heal Wulf with 2d8 + 7… if not so be it… Damn never noticed him being so close to zero. This should be quite easy to spot. Or is it all from con-drain ergo is it blood all over the place or is he looking like an undead right now?)


----------



## Ilan (Jun 14, 2003)

Seeing my bow destroyed I quickly disgard it. I make a step back to where tycho was a split second earlier and take his bow. 

I whisper: "I'm sorry your soul was lost, proud warrior." And I fire my arrows.

[attack 1= 3 +16+1(bs)+1(pb)+2(meta??)-2(mighty)= 21]
[attack 2= 2 +16+1(bs)+1(pb)+2(meta??)-2(mighty)= 20]
[attack 3=11+11+1(bs)+1(pb)+2(meta??)-2(mighty)= 24]

[damage 1= 8+1(bs)+2(pb)+2(meta??)=13]
[damage 2= 8+1(bs)+2(pb)+2(meta??)=13]
[damage 3= 8+1(bs)+2(pb)+2(meta??)=13]

Arrows left: meta (+3)= 33 / normal= 10









*OOC:*


Rav, plzz check bonuses and penaltys. So I know I did it ok.


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 14, 2003)

Ilan has some difficulty making shots with Tycho's bow which has way too much 'pull' for him, but his skills compensate quite nicely... Two of the shots just hit the Elven wraith, but the one that hits more comfortably passes through harmlessly. The wraith seems quite disraveled and annoyed at the quick recovery and teamwork displayed by the elves.

Tycho moves back, casting a cure spell on Wulf (19 hp - editted hp tally above).


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 15, 2003)

The halfling wraith seems to have regained his vision and dastardly hits the flanked Diactum in the kidneys... from the front. Diactum takes 25 damage, and also gets his health sucked out of him, making him lose 3 constitution, and collapses on the spot with a ghostly look on his face. He might be bleeding internally, despite the lack of exterior wounds. (he is at -1/27).

This occurence makes Tycho recall an elven ballad about a band of elven adventurers who had their companion slain by a wraith. The companion turned into one very quickly, adding to the the band's opposition. The tale ended with the adventurers being rescued by the daylight breaking making the wraiths powerless

The elven wraith laughs and says: "We are too fast for you to run away, and there is no hiding in the dark. Prepare to join us in undeath!"

Next up: Kheldev. (Deepwinter 7 went past the 24 hour time limit and can e-mail me his intentions, which I will try and fit in later in the intiative order- remember, if you can't check the boards, ask another player to make your move for you, or be prepared to miss your initiative, with potentially dangerous consequences!)


----------



## Sullaf (Jun 15, 2003)

Seeing the wizard drop, Kheldev shouts towards the rest"Wha'in Moradin's Hammer 'r ya stand'n around for: GE' HIM THA'HELL OU'O'THERE!

The stoud Dwarf flexes it's muscles as he makes a 5'foot step towards Diactum, hoping to persuade the Elven Wraith to focus his attacks on himself, rather then the badly injured wizard, and to position himself between the wraith and the rest of the group. He looks at the wraith with utter disgust as he slams his mighty axe down on the undead elf while growling "Taste Dwarrrrrrrven Steel, ya ugly ghost!









*OOC:*



1st Attack: 17(roll) + 13(standard) + 2(bull's) + 1(bard's) - 7(PA) = 26
Dmg: 4(roll) + 9(standard) +3(bull's) +7(PA) + 1(bard's) = 22 
2nd Attack: 9(roll) + 8(standard) + 2(bull's) + 1(bard's) - 7(PA) = 13
Dmg: prob. not nescessery


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 15, 2003)

Kheldev's axe, permanently enhanced by Dwarven Clerics of Moradin, rips through the Elven wraith. Kheldev has to pull his axe out of the ground after his strike, but that does not matter as the wraith dissipates into two shreds of incorporeal essence, as he was cut in half vertically. The sword the elven wraith was holding clatters to the ground.

Wulf is ready to take an action.

[So if Deepwinter 7 had manifested a fortified _Whitefire_ on the Elf Wraith, and it would have passed the misschance, The halfling would not have flanked and Diactum would still be standing. The elf wraith only needed 8 more damage.]


----------



## Ilan (Jun 15, 2003)

"*No Kheldev*, their soul will finally rest today."


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jun 16, 2003)

[whenever you can fit this in]

Upon seeing the wizard fall Deepwinter 7 moves over to Diactum ready to manifest an _Empathic Transfer_, with the intention to take over just enough of Diactum's wounds to bring him back to life.

8 dmg is being transferred


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 16, 2003)

Deepwinter's initiative is now 18.

Diactum opens his eyes as Deepwinter 7 get a minor headche from the Emphatic transfer. The internal bleeding has stopped, but Diactum is still prone with the small wraith hovering awfully closeby.

Wulf is ready to act.


----------



## Spellsword (Jun 16, 2003)

Strengthened by Tycho's healing, Wulf sees his chances and goes for an all out attack.....he takes a five foot step to flank the halfling wraith and whispers:

 Go back to the shadows.......



Attack 1: Roll 1: 27.
Damage: Roll 1: 11.

Attack2:Roll 1: 17.
Damage:Roll 1: 8.


Attack 3:Roll 1: 13.
Damage:Roll 1: 11.


----------



## Bacter (Jun 16, 2003)

AAAARRRGH 

In this condition all Diactum can think of is "get the hell out of here."  Diactum lumps away from the wraith behind Tycho in such a way that he has the least change to be engaged by the wraith.


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 17, 2003)

Wulf unfortunately hits nothing but air and incorporeality. He also is in no position to flank. Nevertheleless he manages to divert the halfling wraith's attention so that the wounded diactum can move behind the warriors.

Tycho is next.

Round 2:
Tycho - 25
Ilan - 24
Halfling Wraith - 21
Kheldev - 20
Deepwinter 7 - 18
Spellsword Wulf - 17
Diactum - 13


----------



## takew (Jun 17, 2003)

Tycho makes a move towards the halfling (right and down) and attacks him twice with his flaming sword… (activating while moving) Putting all his divine power versus evil in the first attack to finish the evil creature right than and there (Smite Evil)

You gonne die clown!!

Attack 1: 7(roll) + 10(standard) + 2(bull's strength) + 1(Bardic Music) +5(Smite Evil) = AC 25
Dmg 1: 13(roll) + 6(str) + 1(magic) + 1(Bardic Music) + 2(Smite Evil) = 23 dmg (4 fire dmg)
Attack 2: 1(roll) = Miss









*OOC:*


Bardic Music effect: allies receive a +2 morale bonus to saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus to attack and weapon damage rolls.








If the creature is still standing, Tycho yells: Anyone capable of creating daylight should do so immediately!


----------



## Ilan (Jun 17, 2003)

*OOC:*


note that I'm actually in the square that Diactum is in







I take a step to my left (1 square right) and fire my arrows. Knowing it is a difficult shot and I have difficulty firing this bow, I continue only when I hit the previous one or if I don't hit another companion, since there are two who stand in front of me.

[attack 1= 3 +16+1(bs)+1(pb)+3(meta)-2(mighty)= 22]
[attack 2= 2 +16+1(bs)+1(pb)+3(meta)-2(mighty)= 21]
[attack 3= 1 = miss...1 = critical miss]

[damage 1= 5 +1(bs)+2(pb)+3(meta)= 11]
[damage 2= 1 +1(bs)+2(pb)+3(meta)=  7]

Arrows left: meta (+3)= 30 / normal= 10









*OOC:*


used a modifier to damage that was +1 to low


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 17, 2003)

Tycho and Ilan attack the halfling wraith, and Tycho's heavy blow especially severaly damages the undead being. Ilan's first arrow passes through, but the second one strikes true. Deepwinter 7 would ahve had a new parting in his hair would he not have been bald already.

The halfling wraith lunges at Wulf twice, and hits both times. Had Wulf been at full health, he might have been able to resist the assault on his system, but now again he loses part of his vitality. (Takes 3 damage and loses 1 con). The health sucked out of Wulf seems to restore the structure of the Halfling somewhat.

Next up: Kheldev

[OOC stuff


			
				Ilan said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> note that I'm actually in the square that Diactum is in



Nope, you moved diagonally up, Tycho moved diagonally down, and Diactum moved into the only space open. If you want to check it out get some graph paper and check the movements.

Tycho: standard actions cannot be taken while moving (and a 5ft step doesn't count as a movement, and a movement wouldn't have allowed you multiple attacks). In any case, I didn't see you post that you deactivated the sword, so I assumed it was still on.[/ooc]


----------



## Sullaf (Jun 17, 2003)

Kheldev quickly changes to his knife and then back to his axe again in order to move faster as he steps towards the halfling. With skilled precision the dwarf elegantly slices his axe through the apparition, using but part of his full strength to guide his axe better. While his axe blazes through the air, the skilled warriors uses the momentum of the missed upstroke to make a slight pirouette before trusting his axe once again into the halfling while grunting "I be send'n'ya baak t'hell!









*OOC:*


[size=small]
Att 1: 4(roll) +13(standard) +2(bull's) +1(b'song) -3(p.att) = 17
Dmg 4(roll) +9(standard) +3(bull's) +1(b'song) +3(p.att) = 20
Att 2: 14(roll) +8(standard) +2(bull's) +1(b'song) -3(p.att) = 22
Dmg 2(roll) +9(standard) +3(bull's) +1(b'song) +3(p.att) = 18[/size]


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 18, 2003)

The wraith's incorporeality seems to invalidate Kheldev's powerful second blow. The halfling wraith seems to laufh at the dwarf slightly.

Deepwinter 7 has regained his power for concentration from manifesting _Emphatic Transfer_ and is ready to act once more.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jun 18, 2003)

Always willing to learn, Deepwinter 7 attempts to use the Telekinetic powers of Reldar's staff on a wraith of doubtable essence. If the power manages to grab the halfling, it is subsequently moved 5 ft into the air, disallowing the small halfling arms and weapons to hit any of his opponents.

DC16 will save

[can this work? - it's free though ]


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jun 18, 2003)

Always willing to learn, Deepwinter 7 attempts to use the Telekinetic powers of Reldar's staff on a wraith of doubtable essence. If the power manages to grab the halfling, it is subsequently moved 5 ft into the air, disallowing the small halfling arms and weapons to hit any of his opponents.

DC16 will save

[can this work? - it's free though ]


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 18, 2003)

Deepwinter 7 concentrates on his seemingly simple black staff and psionic energy begins to crackle around it. However, nothing happens. (see OOC thread)

Wulf has recovered his fighting stance and can now act.


----------



## Spellsword (Jun 18, 2003)

Completely absorbed in the furious combat wulf is engaged in, the again swings his two-bladed in a frenzy......


Attack 1
Roll 1: 20.
damage1
Roll 1: 10.


Attack2
Roll 1: 10.
Damage2
Roll 1: 8.

Attack 3
Roll 1: 16.
damage3
Roll 1: 14.



OOC/ I figured I did not want to say anything....although it flavour to the thread, just think for one second of one of the many crummy hero-villian battles you have seen in various films, where the constantly jabber on.....


H: you are going to meet your demise, force of evil!!
V: I would never had thought you had gotten this far, warrior. Alas your heroism will end here
H: (while delivering his first blows) I will avenge....(fill in whoever is suitable)
V: Your petty attempts won't do.....

ETC ETC........

/OOC


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 18, 2003)

The halfling seems amused. he easily dodges all three attacks made by the Fighter-Mage.

Diactum, still standing behind Tycho, coughing and gasping for air, is ready to act.


----------



## Bacter (Jun 20, 2003)

Still not feeling able to contribute anything to battle and trying to save his valuable spells, Diactum readies himself on the possible event that another enemy might appear from behind us. So Diactum turns his back to the group and tries to keep an eye on the other side of the battlefiels.

I'll cover you from the back! I don't think I am able to concern myself with the current wraith anymore!


----------



## takew (Jun 20, 2003)

*OOC:*


How is the situation?







Tycho makes a 5 ft step to maneuver in flanking position (if possible) and makes a full attack on the wraith…

Atck 1: 8(roll) + 7(bab) + 4(str) + 1(magic) + 1(Bardic Music) = AC 21 (23 with flanking)
Dmg 1: 7(roll) + 6(str) + 1(magic) + 1(Bardic Music) = 15 dmg (2 fire dmg)
Atck 2: 18(roll) + 2(bab) + 4(str) + 1(magic) + 1(Bardic Music) = AC 26 (28 with flanking)
Dmg 2: 10(roll) + 6(str) + 1(magic) + 1(Bardic Music) = 18 dmg (2 fire dmg)


----------



## Ilan (Jun 20, 2003)

regained some of my confidence I pull back the bowstring with more trust in my abilities.

[attack1=   2 +16+1(bs)+1(pb)+3(meta)-2(mighty)= 21]
[attack2= 20 +16+1(bs)+1(pb)+3(meta)-2(mighty)= 39]
[attack3= 11 +11+1(bs)+1(pb)+3(meta)-2(mighty)= 25]

[damage1= 3 +1(bs)+2(pb)+3(meta)=   9]
[damage1= 7 +1(bs)+2(pb)+3(meta)= 13]
[damage1= 8 +1(bs)+2(pb)+3(meta)= 14]

Arrows left: meta (+3)= 29 / normal= 10

If the halfling was already dead before my attack I pick up the sword that the Elven warrior dropped and study it.


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 20, 2003)

After a rapid successions of Tycho's Greatsword blows and the first of Ilan's shots striking true, the halfling wraith dissipates.

Ilan relaxes after shooting his sole arrow. He picks up and starts studying the bastard word wielded by the wraith that was once an elven warrior. For one thing, it is obviously silver plated.

What do you do now?

(It is no longer necessary to stay in initiative order)


----------



## Sullaf (Jun 20, 2003)

"That foul undead beasts" Kheldev grunts while attaching his axe to his backpack. He looks around to spot any other undeads but the fog is still too deep to penetrate  He then looks on the ground to see if the two wraiths have dropped any other items besides the blade while waiting for the rest to decide the next course of action.


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 21, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *He then looks on the ground to see if the two wraiths have dropped any other items besides the blade while waiting for the rest to decide the next course of action. *



No, but you do see Ilan's wrecked bow.


----------



## Ilan (Jun 21, 2003)

After I pick up my broken bow, which I put in my quiver, I study the sword, is it elvenmade, are there any runes on it, is there maybe elven writing on the sword. Anyway at all to know who might be the former owner of it. While doing this I say to the group, my eyes never leaving the sword: "I have potions of healing if anyone should need them, but first use up the magical healing of the others before using the potions. They are in my backpack."









*OOC:*


Plzz look at my charactersheet for the potions that I have. say which one you use and I will correct it on my sheet.


----------



## Ilan (Jun 21, 2003)

*OOC:*


thx Rav







After I studied the sword I look up and say in general: "Does anyone mind if I use the sword. I will put the magical sword that I already own in the treasure pile of this mission. This sword, And I hold up the silvered sword, is elven made and probably also magical. If noone minds I will use it and perhaps compensate you if it is a lot more valuable than mine was."


----------



## takew (Jun 21, 2003)

Tycho dismisses the flames on his sword and puts it in his dagger sized scabbard. He than walks to the elf and says:

My I have a look at it. 'cause a two-handed sword might be more useful in the hands of a strong warrior then in yours my elven friend. I think that you have proven your skills as an archer in such a way that it would be a shame if you where to put down your bow and start fighting on the front line...

By the way, is that bow of yours magical because otherwise I would be able to repair it with a spell...

[Tycho casts a detect magic to find out whether the sword is magic and if the bow is magic]

After discovering the bow is indeed magical: mmm… The bow is beyond my repair. You should go to a pro with that. Consider my bow yours for the time being my friend.

And if there is anyone who needs healing, I should be able to take away the pain for a substantial amount.


----------



## Ilan (Jun 21, 2003)

I say to Tycho: "Thanx for letting me use your bow. You can study the sword, but is nothing special. It is just an Elven made bastard sword. Silvered and decorated. By the way, seeing another _Elf_ I suddenly remembered something. I have a request for you. You said that you had some news about our Elven bladesinger from his sister. He has fallen in combat, but to ease her loss, maybe you can make a song of his heroic sacrifice. I will tell you what happenned while we walk or have the time. His name will live on. We will talk about it a little later"

Not awating a response I look at each person for a moment and say to Bacter and Wulf: "They have hit you pretty hard, you must be at the end of your powers. We can take some time to rest, for the simple reason that we have no other option. You need some time to regain some of your strenght. Maybe we are lucky and they will leave us alone for some time. But stay alert.

I walk over to Kheldev and pat him on the shoulder. "Nice work, my Dwarven friend. You have proven to be a worthy asset to our little group, Your name will live on in the songs of our bard friend. The song will be heard so much that even your ancestors will hear it."

With that I walk over to Deepwinter. "Another encounter we survived. Are you allright?? " Then I say smiling, I have some ingredients that I bought in the village to make a stew, maybe you can work your magic and make us some. I think that the group can use some grub by now."


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jun 22, 2003)

Turning to Ilan, but addressing him loud enough for everyone to hear: 

"Rest? Maybe some of us have been hit hard or others have depleted much of their resources, but all in all we haven't been in this forest for more than an hour. If we really want to rest the choice is between moving back and out of this haunted place, or to move forward to seek a safe haven within its middle. 

I suggest we move on, geographically we must be drawing to the heart of this place. And there is always a light in the shadows."

And then turning around, to address the entire party

"What is it going to be? Move on, move back or wait for your demise here?"


----------



## Ilan (Jun 22, 2003)

My eyes flash with anger for just a second before I reply to Deepwinter quiet: "Or we will find more darkness and even more powerfull adverseries. But please don't listen to the woodsman in a forest. Look at this rabble, the two mages can hardly stand on their feet. If we have another encounter they may not live and we might need their protection to get out of this hellish forest. If we take an hour rest and eat something, I think they will be ready to move again. They could be healed and not looked after further, but I think it is wise to wait here for a bit. I didn't tell you, because I thought we could avoid it by taking a slighty different direction, but I have spotted some weird skeletal tracks. I have no idea what creature they hail from. However from here we must get back on the right path, so we can find our way to the center of this place. You can understand my concern if we change our course again. We may find the creature on our path. Everybody must be ready and well rested before moving on."


----------



## Sullaf (Jun 22, 2003)

"Me be agre'n wi'tha'elf. We do'kno'wha'lie'ahea'. A lil'res'will do them wiza'good. Me wou'like to ge'ou'o'thi'hellhole also bu'we'don'be'kno'ing how mu'furrrrther we be go'in. Kheldev says with a worried look towards Wulf and Diactum. 

Then he turns to Deepwinter 7 and says "Bu'i'ain't me discission tha make. Ya'be deci'n'o'this here matter."


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jun 22, 2003)

Looking at the white-faced mages leaning against each other gasping for breath while answering Kheldev [wild guess, but 5-6 con is not much]

"Your life powers are drained but we cannot do anything about this now. It will require a powerful cleric to restore them. All we can do is mock up our wounds. Fight your tiredness and eat while moving. We do not wish to stay in this forest any longer than necessary. Can you move?

Furthermore some powers with limited duration are still in effect, I have this feeling that it is very beneficial not to wait for them to expire []"

To Ilan in private

"I know what we can face in these woods and my concern is also with the two mages. But we have a mission to complete here. Next time you find a path, _pathfinder_ tell us for it could well have been your little detour that endangered us further"

To the bard and Kheldev

Tycho, can you sing us an enspiring song and perhaps heal the wounds of those wounded? Also I could use some minor healing, for I wish to remain able to use the powers of Reldar's Staff for which I need some power reserve


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 22, 2003)

At the end of this discussion, the wraith who warned you about the trees comes into sight again:

"Please... listen... to me... I am a cleric ... or I was... of Cuthbert. I use all my willpower ... every day... to retain control of my soul... I grow weary... You seem ... powerful... to have survived this long... perhaps... we can help eachother?"


----------



## Ilan (Jun 22, 2003)

"Please explain yourself further, honorable cleric of Sint Cuthbert. What can we do to help you??"









*OOC:*


soz if I'm stepping on somebody's toes here by replying. Want to move the game along though.


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 22, 2003)

"My remains... they are somewhere... in this forest... if ... one slew... this form... I am in now... I could be ressurected... by a friendly... priest... I would be ... in your debt... as a cleric... I could cast spells... to remove your wraith taints.... and restore you... to full health... I can show you.... my corpse... it is near... the edge of ... this cursed wood..."


----------



## Sullaf (Jun 22, 2003)

Once the wraith has appeared, Kheldev quickly grabs his axe, guard at the ready. When he hears the wraiths over for suicide Kheldev replies while charging the wraith "Gla'tha' be o'service"









*OOC:*


 If no one is going to yell right about now, Kheldev will smack the wraith over the head


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jun 22, 2003)

[again I started posting when Kheldev's one wasn't there]

Wait! Master Dwarf!

Deepwinter 7 yells to the dwarf.

This is a benign wraith, for he mentions the name of St. Cuthbert. Our companions are in need of restoration. We will help you Cleric, but you will be in our debt if we restore you. If everyone agrees let's set forth to where you have fallen.


----------



## takew (Jun 22, 2003)

Seeing the dwarf charging, Tycho yells in dwarven: "No you fool… he is trying to help us!!"


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 22, 2003)

The wraith is startled and moves _into_ a tree.

"No... don't... force me... to fight... it is... hard enough... to stay in control... as it is. I will lead you... to my remains... I will  make sure... we bypass... other... wraiths" 

The wraith cleric of Saint Cuthbert seems very sad when he exclaims those last two words.

After Kheldev has been talked to by Tycho, and calmed down and explained why he can not attack, the wraith comes out of the tree.

He leads you towards his remains in about fortyfive minutes. During this walk he sometimes scouts ahead in to the dark fog, then comes back out of the darkness reporting the location of wraith boars and deer, which you can then avoid.

Finally you arrive at the cleric's corpse. It is at least a few years old. The wraith adresses Tycho: "Take my holy symbol... and my money pouch... and ... some of my... bones. Go find... a good natured... priest. To... resurrect me... I will then... cure you.... and equip you... for a ... journey to... the heart of... the forest... where there is... a vast stone... structure... perhaps... that is the source... of this forest's evil..."


----------



## Ilan (Jun 22, 2003)

"We will do so quickly."

I say to Tycho and Deepwinter: "Ok, where to now?? Out of this forest?? I will lead the way if you tell me where to go."

I await an answer and if they give it, we move right away.









*OOC:*


Rav, if one of them answers, can you then fastforward to the point when we start walking. no need to wait for three or more answers.


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 22, 2003)

"Wait! You... cannot... ressurrect me... with my... soul... tainted as it is... If you give me your word... that you will restore me... I will yield... to your attacks... I shall... try... not to retaliate..."


----------



## Ilan (Jun 22, 2003)

"Then be ready."

While saying that I quickly aim and release an arrow.

[attack 1 = 18 + much = hit]

[damage 1 = 1 +2(pb)+3(meta) = 6]









*OOC:*


I assume I can shoot once


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 22, 2003)

The wraith seems to resist succumbing to his evil urges given to him by his undead nature, and allows himself to be slain by Kheldev and Ilan. It takes about twelve seconds, ended quickly after Kheldev landed a massive blow.

You get out of the forest within two minutes. The sunlight is suddenly very direct and blinds you all for a few moments. You  are carrying a silver holy symbol of St. Cuthbert (which has the name "Giles of Welterglade" engraved on the back, presumably the name of the priest) and the pouch, and some bones in a bag. The pouch contains a gem which seems to be sufficient for the material component for a resurrection spell, as well as somewhere around 40 gold pieces and a smattering of silver and copper pieces. As you didn't exit the forest at the spot you entered, you have to walk twenty minutes to where you left your horses.

What do you do now?


----------



## Ilan (Jun 22, 2003)

*OOC:*


Thanx Rav, for fastforward







While checking if the horses are allright, I ask: "So where do we go from here?? Where can we find a cleric powerfull enough to do this job??"


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jun 22, 2003)

[it's such a long time... maybe a small plot summary? anyone care to make one?]

For all to hear at the edge of the forest

"Find a good cleric in the nearest settlement [?] who can resurrect the follower of St. Cuthbert. I can use some time here alone near the forest to meditate and practise my powers. I'm sure you'll do fine without me for a while... 

Ilan take my crystal with you, it will tell me when you are back and it will safe you the trouble to track me, although I think that I will not be too hard to find. Be *careful* with the crystal, it gives me strength and willpower; don't accidently sell it to pay for the resurrection"

God speed fellowship, be fast!


----------



## Ilan (Jun 22, 2003)

When Deepwinter finishes speaking, I seem reluctant to leave. I move to Deepwinters side. "You want to stay here alone, unguarded. I could stay here by your side to protect you, my friend. The others can go back and complete the rest, while I wait here with you. I don't like leaving you alone."

I lean in closer and whisper: "Who knows what can happen, when you are not with me. I might lose my inner struggle if you are not there to guide me. I understand you don't trust the others, but then come with us." Knowing what he will say however I continue: "I know, I know. You have others things to do. You must practise your powers, so they can grow. Maybe Tycho can help me face my demons, when we talk about our homeland. I'll go and hurry back. My bow needs to be repaired anyway. My friend, be safe and be strong." 

I turn around, while I put away the Psi crystal and mount my horse. While stroking his neck I wait for the others to mount their horse and ride.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jun 22, 2003)

[tnks for editing that last post, mine (3 paragraphs) is absolete now. All the posts I posted today [4+] were 'intercepted' ]


----------



## Bacter (Jun 22, 2003)

I am sorry lads...

I am so fatigued right now... My will wants to accompany the search for a resurrecting cleric and of course the search for a cleric that can cure us of this permanent fatigueness. But unfortunately my body says no to travelling right now. If we have to travel very far to such a powerfull cleric, I have a proposition:

In a soft serious interesting tone to the party:

 I can teleport myself and maybe 2 others [ooc: max 450 pounds total] to a place or city where we have the largest change of meeting a powerfull cleric. In that way we will be back first thing next morning. Maybe it is wise that Wulf and I will go, since we have suffered most from the permanent fatigueness and both need attention from a cleric. 

Patting the dwarf on the back: We will put you in my handy haversack! so you can accompany us! No don't worry.. Just kidding


----------



## Sullaf (Jun 22, 2003)

Kheldev stands besides Deepwinter 7 when he proclaims "Me be no'leav'n yer site. Ya nee'meh'prote'n in thi'here currrrrsed forrrrest'. Le'them'wiza's use thei'magics to fi'a holy man! Meh be stay'n rrrrrright here!

That said Kheldev sits down in a most protesting way, rummiges through his backpack and produces a half bread and start eating it.


----------



## Ilan (Jun 22, 2003)

Annoyed I say in a stern voice to Bacter: "Would you pay attention. We need to find a cleric, so the wraith we freed can be resurected. He then can help you to regain your strength. There will be no travel by magical means. We will use our horses, for the simple reason that we don't know where to find a cleric powerfull enough to perform such a task. If you transport to a town and we can't find a cleric there, then what??

Then I turn to Kheldev. While looking in eyes I say: "Kheldev, I need you here with me. You have been hurt as well, so you need to be healed. We don't know if the cleric, once resurected, will come back here with us. I know I told you to guard Deepwinter with your life, but he needs his time alone now. Besides, who is foolish enough to approach this forest

Then a bit louder I say in general: "Everybody on their horse, I will have none of this. We have no time to waste. That means you to, Kheldev."


----------



## Sullaf (Jun 23, 2003)

"Me is NOT hurt! Me be no'have any scarrs. Me be stay'n rrrrigh'here!" Kheldev determently takes another bite out of his bread.


----------



## Ilan (Jun 23, 2003)

Kheldev, you have been hit. If you don't want to be healed from the powers that these wraiths posses, fine. But you are playing with all our lives if you are not at maximum strenght, when we enter this forest again. You cannot see if you have had little damage done by this creatures, but do you want to look like Bacter or Wulf."  and I point at the grey human corpses standing there, "Please, get on your horse, We depend on you to take us safely where we need to go, young Dwarf."


----------



## Spellsword (Jun 23, 2003)

OOC/Man, some people have time to spare during thier weekends...../OOC


Wulf says:

you all make a lot of song and dance about getting me healed...you people act like I am barely alive. True an wounded rather seriously and I do feel as strong like I did before the wraith attacks, I still perfectly capable to ride and get the poor cleric restored....and even to fight another battle if needs be. Concerning the effects of the malicious wraiths....If we manage to restore St. Cuthbert's former noble servant, he will heal and restore us....So to the nearert Cuthbert dwelling is my proposal!!! he ends firmly.


/OOC I am at 30 hp...../OOC


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 23, 2003)

The horses seem slightly uneasy when near Wulf or Diactum. They even react to Kheldev a bit in the same way.









*OOC:*


Why am I reminded of Dragons of Autumn Twilight where Sturm didn't want to leave the Inn: "Run? From this rabble?"... Does anyone remember what Tanis said to make Sturm come along ;-) ?


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jun 23, 2003)

To Wulf, Diactum and also with a sidewards glance to Kheldev

"If Diactum can do a teleport and is able to bring back the cleric with him, he should go alone to the city of Delarom where he will find a powerful follower of St. Cuthbert or Heironeous for sure. The fastest and safest way to travel will definately be by means of magic and we should therefore not risk a dangerous journey on the road."

"I do not know though if our cleric is able to restore your stamina here in the woods without the resources of his temple to help him. If not Diactum should teleport back and get the ones in need of healing and bring them to Delarom one by one. Meanwhile the others will stay here near these woods" 

And then with a slight smile and a hint of irony in his voice (something that dwarves will definately be oblivious to) 

"Kheldev and Ilan can guard over me, to make sure I do not get hurt. If you do not agree with this plan, make up a better one, for in any case I will commence my preparations for the next venture into these woods right away."


----------



## Ilan (Jun 23, 2003)

Hearing that Deepwinter doesn't agree with travelling on the road I get of my horse with a sigh. "Ok, we will do things the way Diactum wants it. It might prove a good idea."

I walk over to Diactum and hand him my broken bow. "Please repair this. You need to take it to a psion. because the bow is psionicly enhanced. If you cannot find someone who can fix it, buy a normal masterwork composite longbow. Here you have enough money for it. Also if you can teleport it with you, you might try and sell the loot we have gathered so far. I know the loot is in a town nearby, but maybe you can teleport there first, it seems we have enough time." I hand him around 2.200 gp "Oh, and if the bow isn't repaired on time, it doesn't matter. We can pick it up later. But buy the other bow, if you can't bring my magical back.

I walk over to Deepwinter and hand him his psi crystal back. "Here you go, I won't be needing this anymore. Oh, can you identify the sword we found. I would like to use it and I want to know it's full power.

After that I go and sit next to Kheldev.









*OOC:*


See OOC for a list of the loot, can we divide the cash. I know the loot is in a town nearby, but maybe you can teleport there first


----------



## Spellsword (Jun 24, 2003)

wulf says:


I am sorry to question the ideas of our party, but is is wise to put the faith of this mission into the hands of a wizard who is barely able to stand on his feet? Moreover, Mr. Deepwinter is right, the Cleric might need resources to restore us, teleporting everybody to and fro is a rather time consuming business, especially since the wizard would need to study on the spell everytime.










*OOC:*


 teleporting many people like this is very ugly role-playing, not adventurous and unrealistic even in D&D terms,


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jun 24, 2003)

A little annoyed by the deja-vu remark of Wulf, Deepwinter sighs and answers

Ok you suggest taking the road, and Diactum suggested using the paths of magic. I'm with him on that behalf and as far as I know both Ilan and Kheldev decided not to move if I don't move either.

Then more friendly to show some sympathy with Wulf's point

I need some time to study so I'm not travelling at the moment, I thought I could do that alone, but my friends won't leave my side. Diactum is still well able to defend himself and the city of Delarom is not that dangerous a place for a powerful wizard. The majority agrees to stick with Diactum's plan so we should use it, unless of course you have a different plan altogether


----------



## Spellsword (Jun 24, 2003)

wulf replies:

I shall confine myself to the group, of course. Besides I can use some rest and time to study some magic myself.


----------



## Sullaf (Jun 24, 2003)

Kheldev pets his horse and sits down against a tree (not a cursed one) and produces a small stone block from his backpack, along with a 'beitel' (I have no idea what that is in English, nor do I wish to find out) along with a small hammer and starts to pick away at the stone slab.


----------



## Bacter (Jun 24, 2003)

During this discussion, Diactum has been silent all along, powdering his mustage, as only wizards can do. When alle the murmur has calmed down, he starts smiling and begins to talk:

 Well well... Finally you begin to show some confidence in my magical powers. Of course the fastest way to resolve these matters is by resurrecting these bones the quickest. By teleporting, I can be back first thing tomorrow morning. If everyone agrees, I can do some other things in Delarom in the order of what Ilan talked about. If that compells me to visit our treasure stock, this escapade will take me one day extra.

 As DW said, Delarom is not a very hazardous place and although I am not feeling to well physically at the moment I am still perfectly capable in avoiding dangerous situations. I might even be more powerfull alone, than in a group. Especially when it comes to defending myself. 

Since I am only capable in teleporting 2 persons at the same time, it seems evident to me that I travel alone to Delarom. If someone is able to cure me a bit of my current wounds, it would make my travel a bit more comfortable.

To Ilan:

 I will do the things you as me, my friend, since I don't think that one day extra will matter much in this case 

To the rest:

 Any special requests that I can fulfill when I am in Delarom?


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jun 26, 2003)

No, cast your spell and decide who to take with you and where you would want to reify precisely.


----------



## Bacter (Jun 26, 2003)

You hear Diactum shouting and whispering arcane words untill suddenly.. -- ZAP --

I plan to teleport just outside the city gates of Delarom, taking the dead cleric's valuable gem, Ilan's bow and money, all my own stuff and the remains of the dead cleric. [ooc: and all other things players want me to take care of, but could not post in time]

I plan to enter the city and ask to the bartender of a near tavern where a temple of either St. Cuthbert or Heironeous is [ooc: if I do not know the location of such a temple myself]


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 26, 2003)

Entering the city is no problem, and you head straight for the fountained main square which has a rather large temple of Heironeous, an alied church to that of St. Cuthbert, on one of its sides. The fountain itself are three 15 foot statues, one of the avatar for Heironeous, one for Pelor, and one for Cuthbert. The statue is one of the most exquisitively sculpted statues in Amstrad, and visitors are always told to go see and admire it (as Ilan and Deepwinter well know).

You find that Delarom is reasonably quiet as always, and the weather is nice. The population of the fortress town is mostly made up of military personell. Of course, the only bowyer is situated in the restricted garrison part of the town, as there is no sense in having an arms dealer in a city where arms are forbidden for all civilians.

It is Patchwall the third, Moonday. Tomorrow there will be big services in the church. The size of the church is quite large: about 12 metres by 60. The inside looks smaller it only seems about 40 metres deep. It is likely part of the back is used for various priestly activities, which for a church of Heironeous consist of weapon training among many other things.

The pillars in the big hall are adorned with swords, and the windows are barred and unstained.

A fully armoured, purple cloaked knight is kneeling in front of the altar, praying with his hands on his sword, which has the tip wedged in the floor. His helmet lies beside him.

There is a large row of swords, hung up horizontally on the far wall. Every one of them seems to have a bronze plaque beneath them, but you can't make out what they say from here.

There are several acolytes scrubbing the rows of Benches and the mosaic on the floor, which is one big holy symbol of Heironeous:


----------



## Bacter (Jun 27, 2003)

I will enter the church of Heironeous and try to find the appropriate person that seems to have influence in things. After a small chit-chat on the services tomorrow and this beautiful holy house, I lay down my cards on the table:

 Forgive me my appearance, but in the recent events, far away, with my companions, including a few followers of Heironeous, we encountered some life-draining wraiths. Moreover we found the lost soul of a cleric who was the follower of St. Cuthbert. We managed to speak to this lost soul, who was powerfull enough to not succomb to his/her hideous wraith-like needs. This lost soul took us to the remains of his body and asked us to restore him/her to his/her old life. 

Handing him the bag and holy symbol

In this bag are some of his bones and I ask you: Do you know someone capable of resurrecting him/her, since he/she appearantly used to be a good person, or do you know someone else capable of resurrecting? Any material necessities I probably will be able to take care of.


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 30, 2003)

You approach on of the acolytes, who seems somewhat overwhelmed at your questions. He gets a priest higher in the hierarchy to come to you. A fully armoured man with long blonde hair and blond mustache comes from a hidden door in the back of the church.

You tell him the story, and he says in a calm and determined voice that ne needs to prepare and discuss this with the other priests. He ask you to return at nine for the service (there is a sundial near city hall).


----------



## Bacter (Jun 30, 2003)

What time indicates the sundial near the city hall? If there is time, I would like to gather the remains of Ilan's bow from the city guards as they probably took the bow at the city gates) and in the meantime try to take care of the things Ilan requested in the  restricted garrison part of the town.  So I try to gather information how long repairs will take, and if these will take to long I am interested in purchasing a normal masterwork composite longbow.

My walk is slow, my body resting now and then, my mind thinking that I should try to have my spirits up, since this fatigueness will probably soon be over. I also look for a "spell component shop" to replenish my supply of those, exactly having in mind which spells I will study tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ilan (Jun 30, 2003)

Meanwhile, back in basecamp

"Master Amant, can you show me how to fight two-handed?? I am not used to fighting two-handed with swords, but I want to use this sword, so if you can help me, that would be great." 
I strip myself of the buckler, saying to myself I don't need it anymore, and put it in my backpack with the intent to stash it with the rest of the loot when we get back. 
"So, that's better. While we practise, maybe I can tell you about the sacrifice of the bladesinger. It would make for a great song."
While we spar, I tell him about the drow city and our quest for the artifact. How many of our friends have already died trying to find it and that is our ultimate goal to retrieve it.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jul 2, 2003)

Already getting tired of waiting in vain for the wizard to return, Deepwinter 7 tries to create some some practise dummies for the fighters to train on.

[busy?]


----------



## Ravellion (Jul 3, 2003)

The guards at the gate see no harm in giving you the bow. They do explain that you should not have it strung, even if you managed to get it fixed.

At the garrison wall, at the gate to the military area, you are not listened to at all, and the soldiers guarding the gate seem to not  speak at all. One of them manages to point at a sign that says "Amstradan army personnel only. Tresspassers will be tried and judged as traitors to the crown."

After this walking around town and meeting with this setback it is half past two.


----------



## Bacter (Jul 12, 2003)

In the meantime before the services, I drop by a tavern and ask the bartender for advice in purchasing such a bow as Ilan requested. 

I return at 9 for the church services and after these have finished I try to locate the person I have spoken with:

 So, dear man, what can you do for me?


----------



## Ravellion (Jul 12, 2003)

"Buying a bow... hmmm... That's a hard one. Perhaps you could go to the governor and ask for a pass into the garrison. Or you could try a carpenter, he might be able to put somehing together... but he would be breaking the law by doing that, so I doubt whether any of the carpenters will do that. Oh, and take my advice and get some sleep will ya? You look like a ghost. Not many people will want to help you loooking like that." The bartender says to you.

You go to bed, knowing that you have to be at the morning service tomorrow. You awake on time and arrive at the church of Heironeous a quarter to nine. You are brought to the front bench and requested to sit down. The church quickly fills up, a rather large amount of people armed and armoured; most likely military personnel.

The service starts at nine sharp. First the general service begins. The priest starts to preach about the valour required in everyday life, and how the honour of men is the most important thing. Eventually he comes to what happens if you do not follow the tenets of Heironeous. Rather bleak stuff about the Nine Hells and the tyranny of Hextor, mostly.

After an hour of preaching about Heironeous, the priest comes to what you came here for:
 "Faithful! The church of heironeous has always had an ally in the Church of St. Cuthbert! One of these brave men has fallen while fighting evil. Were it not for Diactum Abracadacium the Amstradan sage and adventurer, this servant would be lost forever. But now, we shall try and give this noble man who fell a second chance." He uncovers the altar, which was covered by a red cloth and a sword. He places the remains on the altar, then asks for silence, and inward prayer by all those in the room.

 "Heironeous! Please give me the power to restore this fallen champion of justice! An enemy of your enemies, friend of your own, and ally for your cause! Darakan Hudalin Kantahon! Seldamir Duxi Mabaron, 'Giles Welterblade' Nepan! " He then continues for what seems like an eternity saying these ancient words of faith. For a long time, nothing happens, but then the remains move around on the altar. A femur moves to a relative position to a knee bone. The ribs move away from these leg bones. Then, the bones whiten, and suddenly amidst lots of blue light, new bones develop. As soon as the entire skeleton is there, flesh and organs start to appear and grow. The entire church is lit up with bright blue light. As soon as the entire body is there, the light becomes so bright that no one can look directly into it. And then... everything returns to normal.

Giles Welterblade lies on the altar, naked, shivering, but alive. An acolyte quickly gives him some robes. He is a square boned and square jawed man. He looks at the audience of many hundreds of people. He then looks at you.  "I have the faith of those who follow Heironeous to thank for my return. But also you Diactum... but where are your friends?"

The church is still silent.


----------



## Bacter (Aug 9, 2003)

Ah Giles! good to have you back under the living! Thank you very much, followers of Heironeus! 

After I have thanked all appropriate persons and asked if I could do anything in return for them and left the church, I again return to Giles:

 I have travelled here alone, because we figured this was the fastest way to have you resurrected. Let's get you a decent outfit, because we might have some adventures ahaid. Maybe you can arrange something with your church. Let's spend this afternoon gathering equipment, for I need some spell components as well. We will return to my friends later this afternoon where you will have all your questions answered. 

Diactum casts the teleport spell just outside the city gates this afternoon with Giles, after we have gathered all our belongings.


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 9, 2003)

Giles to himself:"This is the church in Delarom isn't it? Yes, I've been here before." 

Then, Giles gives a short speech to the congregated faithful, thanking your adventuring party, explaining he has some unfinished business, and expresses that he is in debt.

He says to you after the service that he will cash in some favours for some equipment and some components. Before the both of you teleport he brings you to a shrine of St. Cuthbert, where he cast _Restoration_ on you [You no longer have any CON damage]. Your skin returns to a healthy colour.

Later that afternoon he accompanies you on your teleportation* back to the group. He casts Restoration on all who need it (and allow him to... Kheldev?). He gives the group a smooth stone accompanied by a note.  "For 1 hour after speaking the command word, which is on this note, undead will have great difficulty detecting anyone within 10' radius of the stone. After that, the stone will have lost all its magic. This will most likely aid you greatly in the forest."

He gives you directions on where you need to be within the forest, and then says that he has to return to his superiors in the church of St. Cuthbert and perform a formal quests of attonement. "I'll most likely be in the capitol of Amstrad for a while. If you need help again, you are welcome to come and visit me. I'll be staying in the temple of my patron, St. Cuthbert. May you never fall victim to injustice. Farewell."

* For speed's sake I'll assume you studied the area you left from in great detail before you left yesterday.


----------



## Ilan (Aug 10, 2003)

The second they arrive I stop with the swordpractice and can just barely escape the swing that Tycho made, because he saw to late that I putting away my sword. I give him a mean but amused smile and say: "Will you start paying more attention, you crazed madman." And I start laughing.

When hearing the Cleric, I reply: "Thank you, my friend. May your path shine with honour. We will send word when this forest is rid of all it's evil. Untill then."


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 10, 2003)

Relieved that everyone is finally ready to once again face adventure Deepwinter 7 addresses the group

This stone will aid us greatly and might help us to reach the center of this evil forest without being attacked by undead. Let us use it as we enter the forest, one hour might be enough if we quicken our pace.

Then on a more careful note

You, Ilan, must take the lead for you must assure we take a straight line towards the deeps of this forest, but you can't scout ahead like you did last time. 10 square feet is not much so we must walk closely together. If everyone is ready, let's ride!

If everyone agrees, Diactum can activate the stone when we enter the forest


----------



## Ilan (Aug 10, 2003)

With a relieved smile that we are ready to do combat once again, I put away my bow and draw my new sword once again. "Deepwinter, can you enhance this with your magical powers. The bow I use now is less effective then my broken one.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 11, 2003)

[for story's sake it's better if we decided to level up before these last two posts, if Rav wants it, they can also be removed]

My powers do not come from the gods of Magic, dear Ilan; they are the result of intense mental mastery. No wizard would be able to manifest the powers that are in my repertoire, and no wizard would be able to cast them without his spell components. I understand that the presence of sorcerers who use their charisma and cunning to cast spells might confuse you, but I assure you that my powers are stricly psionic of nature. So don't call it magic, magic is for those that spend their time in books and study or for those lucky few that can be named to be sorcerers.

then more friendly showing some sympathy to Ilan the Woodsman

I know that the results of my powers are much akin to magic and that the ways of Diactum and I are similar in many ways, but you must remember that also Diactum would not be pleased if you call his spells psionical. 

And as for your sword, I doubt that it will be very effective if I enhance it powers, for it seams fairly strong as it is. We plan to avoid combat, so I want to save my powers for later. And I am happy to inform you that I have some new tricks up my sleeve...By the way, nice boots you got there


----------



## Ilan (Aug 11, 2003)

With a look, that seemed like I just remembered something I say in return: "Aaah, Oh yes, I have been meaning to ask you, if you could identify these boots for me. With all the disruptions that have come to pass I kinda forgot about those. And I start laughing, when I take of my boots.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 11, 2003)

Ah yes, surely I can. But in return you will be in charge of dinner tonight

[If I manage to find the time in between my studies I use the dorje of Identify and my Master Dorje skills to identify Ilan's boots]


----------



## Ilan (Aug 11, 2003)

I continue laughing while I retord: "How can I be in charge of dinner and go hunting if you have my boots. Give me yours and then I will go. Oh and while you are at it, can you use your psionic powers to identify this blade. I hand him the silver weapon we have retrieved from the Elven undead


----------



## Ilan (Aug 11, 2003)

With all kidding aside I cook a mean meal with the food I managed to find and shoot in the forest. I will continue to do so over the following days, in the meantime training my swordarm when I have some time to spare. The guard duties are shared between myself and Tycho.

However, when the days continue to pass, my behaviour changes slightly. When I'm practising my swordskill with my shirt taken of, you can just sense that my power has grown since we have left the forest. I seem to be practising more furiously then before. Also I seem to have lost the good mood that I had the two fist days we got out of that wicked place. My long talks to Deepwinter don't seem to help much.

The tattoo of the two red eyes on my chest seem to be burning through your eyes. And you cannot look at them longer then a minute. As they seem to become more "powerfull", I seem to become more irritated.


----------



## Sullaf (Aug 11, 2003)

*OOC:*


Why are you sparring with the bard and not the fighter(s)? 







Kheldev will remain in the background, dedicated to his work with his chisel and his stone slabs. He will help around and talk with the rest, but the dwarf seems less 'alive' without a steady supply of ale. He works feverishly on his craft, cursing when things do not go as planned. He will train with the rest at least 2 hours a day, but seems less interested in the art of war since his last encounter with the living dead.


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 12, 2003)

[I just find the idea of wizards leveling up (hence gaining extra spells in their spellbooks) in the wilds absolutely prepostereous. Hence, DM muscle flexing coming up  ]

In the evening of the first day it starts to become really clouded. The sunny weather of the last couple of days seems to have come to an end in the start of what is going to be a very heavy storm indeed, according to Ilan's wilderness skills.

This would make scribing in spellbooks incredibly difficult. In fact, this would completely make it impossible. Also, you think you can see some wraiths coming close to the edge of the forest now that the sun is away. It should be about half an hour till the sky will be completely overcast however, so you ahve some time to break up camp and leave if needed.

[you do realise you all are only one hour away from the village by horse right? ]


----------



## Ilan (Aug 12, 2003)

*OOC:*


Leveling up in a small village, where they have no wizard however is quite logical 







"I think we should seek shelter in the village. The weather is becoming more and more dangerous as we speak. A storm is heading this way. Pack up your gear and follow me.

I ride up front and let my reins go free, so he can give it all he's got. It is a wonderfull feeling when the first raindrops hit my face.









*OOC:*


Just consider my previous post to be after this.


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 12, 2003)

*OOC:*


Leveling up in a small village, where they have no wizard however is quite logical  - Why would he need another wizard: He needs a desk, inks, quills, etc. but not another wizard.







Not surprisingly, the inn is in the same place as you last found it. The innkeeper still has the equipment stashed, and he is pleased to give it to you.

"Wel, you returned from the forest! Quite an accomplishment!" Found any treasure?"


----------



## Ilan (Aug 12, 2003)

With a stern face I reply to the bartender: "We found only death and demise. We will return to the forest in a couple of days. We will rid your village of it's evil permenantly. For now we will have some dinner and when that is done, I would like to rest immidiatly. The days that have gone by were hard and stressfull. So if you could arrange that our rooms are empty and ready, when we are finished with our dinner, that would be great. 

After I have had dinner I directly go to my room.


----------



## Bacter (Aug 12, 2003)

After the (fine I presume) meal to the bartender:

 I feel it is time for me to do some studying. Do you have a quiet room with a "do not disturb or die" sign or something? That would be nice. 

I spend as much time with myself as possible the next few days, thinking, writing, jerking....


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 12, 2003)

Never one to brag with his powers, Deepwinter 7 studies his psionic arts in solitude, going out to the fields when practising his new skills.


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 12, 2003)

During the interval the village's cleric comes to the innkeep looking for Ilan. The innkeep gives Ilan his message.

The message reads.

"Dear Ilan,

A bald man implying to be a friend of yours dropped off a magical item used only by the clergy of Heironeous. Pending investigation, he gave me your name if we felt the need to contact you.

I would appreciate it if you could drop by the temple during normal hours.

Yours sincerely,


Serthes"


----------



## Ilan (Aug 12, 2003)

The following morning I make my way to the temple. While entering I can hear the voice in my head arguing that we shouldn't go in. I shake it of and I adress the man who I believe to be the cleric. "Are you Serthes. I recieved a message from you, is that correct??"


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 12, 2003)

The aging cleric replies: "Yes, I am Serthes. I understand from my superiors that you are the travelling companion  of the late Tristan. After an official inquiry in the proceedings of his death, they have come to the conclusion that you are not to blame for it. However, your party's behaviour after his death is what we are most concerned with. The return of the iron bands is thought of as the only redeeming action by the high ups in the hierarchy. We still deem your party negligent in the whole affair, and hence, you will not be compensated for the retrieval of the sacred bands. That is all I wanted to tell you."


----------



## Ilan (Aug 12, 2003)

With the voice pounding in my head I grow more angry: "What, our behaviour wasn't good enough for you and your church. Has Amstrad corrupted all of your minds. We brought you back an item of great value and we recieve nothing. I don't the church of your so called savior can judge us poorly, since we have just freed a good soul from a life of damnation, you crazy old man. Tristan is the only one to blame for his death. He was an adventurer, it is a risk you take. A risk you have long forgotten sitting here high and mighty, pretending to do your god's bidding. You grow fat, while we make the world safe. I will come back in a week or so and you better have talked with your elders and have come to a different conclusion." My shirt that wasn't closed to well shows two red eyes staring at the cleric. I look deep in his eyes before I turn around and make my way out of the temple.









*OOC:*


Intimidate check:14 +8= 22







With an angry face I open the door to the tavern and I grab my gear. Without saying anything to anyone I walk out and get my horse. I gallop away from the village for a while to calm myself a bit.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 12, 2003)

Seeing Ilan entering and leaving the inn in a state of interal dismay, Deepwinter 7 raises an eyebrow and remarks to the Fellowship.

"Surely Ilan has a bad temper these days. I wonder if the life of an adventurer is claiming too much of him. I'd better go and find out what happened to upset Ilan so much"

[Amongst others Deepwinter 7 questions the barkeep about Ilan's activities in the last hour. With the GM's approval he then proceeds to the temple and since the DM is sitting right next to me, Deepwinter 7 finds out about Ilans outrage from the cleric in duty]

[Note to self: find a high level cleric to discuss Ilan's situation]


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 12, 2003)

Your period of rest or training passes. You start to know the villagers who are somewhat uneasy about the amount of coin you seem to enrich the innkeeper   with.

Nevertheless, you set out for the haunted forest after five days of scribing spells, meditation, swordpractice, archery training and other... less savory practices (loud screams can be heard on occasion, coming from Ilan's room).

The six of you stand near the edge of the forest. This   is the time to get ready...

[I need some information from some of you: see the OOC]


----------



## Ilan (Aug 13, 2003)

Looking exhausted and grim, I get down of my horse. Grab my gear from the horse and let it loose, knowing it won't wander to far. I draw my sword and say to noone in particuler: "Let's just do this and get it over with."


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 14, 2003)

Turning towards the group Deepwinter 7 explains in a serious voice:

"Although our path into this forest seems somewhat uncertain, our objective is clear. We have a stone that will protect us from the undead for a short period of time. I hope Diactum or Tycho can activate this magical item as we enter the forest. We must stick close to the one carrying it for its range as well as its duration are limited. Furthermore we must travel as fast as possible depending on Ilan to lead the way. When we find the fortress we'll decide what to do next"

Then after seeing the indeterminate look in everyones eyes, Deepwinter 7 sets an example by turning his back towards the others and moving into the forest. 

Chop chop Diactum, activate the item...


----------



## Ilan (Aug 14, 2003)

I quickly take Diactum's side and walk into the forest next to him. As he looks to his side, he sees a face of a man who has seen the most horrible sights. The eyes red of not getting enough sleep. It looks like my face has been carved out of stone. While I realize he is looking at me I try to smile when I say: "Another adventure, my friend. Let us earn some glory.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 14, 2003)

When finding a chance to meet up with Ilan, Deepwinter 7 asks him in a friendly tone

What's the matter my pointy eared friend? You look as you have seen a ghost. When we get out of this adventure, we must consult some powerful clerics to find out what's the matter with you


----------



## Ilan (Aug 15, 2003)

*OOC:*


This can happen while Deepwinter and me walk into the forest together







With a hopeless face I say to Deepwinter, while I hear a distant voice screaming in my mind: "Dreams have been disturbing my sleep. They show awfull tales. In one dream we were all dead and Roland stood over our dead bodies, ripping out our insides. The other showed Roland standing over my mother and father, I won't give you any details, they are to horrible. The spirit that is in me seems to be getting stronger, but my power also grows. They seem connected. He told," I realize I told to much, but continue: "I hear him in my head. Even now, he speaks to me. But I only hear him from a distance. The last few days the voice was stronger. He offers me things, powers and I am not strong enough to withstand it. I fear I can't win over the control of my mind. When someone stands between me and my goal, I feel the urge to destroy him. The voice gets stronger and I almost loose my senses, I will have to pay for the cleric someday, I fear. I could just control myself, otherwise I would have killed him. My elders will not be pleased, when they hear of this. My family name will be shamed again. It seems I must trust you with my life again. After we get out of this forest and recieved our reward, I will go with you to my homeland. There we will consoul the King. He will know what to do. The Elven clerics are, like no other race, blessed with the powers to heal. They will find a way to undo this." While saying the last words, I grab my head as if in great pain. I seem to be able to refind my spirit in the seconds to follow and I say in a voice filled with confidence: "Let's go and find what we came here for" 

I turn to the others and make a gesture that they should hurry.


----------



## Sullaf (Aug 20, 2003)

And we are walking...


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 20, 2003)

The group quickly moves into the shaded forest, leaving behind the comforting light of day in a matter of moments. Steady in pace Ilan guides you to the centre of the forest. The dark trees all look alike and you wonder how Ilan keeps his bearings in such a place. You keep walking and have no choice but to trust the ranger.

Then, as the magic of the stone begins to fade and cracks start appearing in the handy magical item, you come to a clearing. All you see is darkness, as your obscured range of vision will not allow you to see further than 60 feet. Slowly you move ahead, to what you can only guess must be the centre of the clearing.

Then, with each step extra step you set, more and more becomes revealed of a large stone structure. You approach it at a corner. The soil you are walking on is lifeless, and seems most closely to resemble scorched eroded earth. Your steps make more noise than they should, and seem to echo in the forest.

The structure itself does not appear to have any windows or decorations. So far, it sems to be a solid stone edifice. It rises up more than your eyesight allows you to see, and it also seems to be extending further in both directions as well, at least as far as you are aware of. The stone is definitely worked: it is as smooth as it can be. There is an aura of powerful magic here. You stand about 30 feet away from the structure.


----------



## Sullaf (Aug 21, 2003)

Kheldev slowly closes in on the structure, taking the lead, while keeping his eyes open and alert, axe at the ready. He signals to the rest to be quiet, while he tries to make as little noise as possible. If nothing out of the ordinairy happens, Kheldev will move towards structure to take a closer look at the stoneworks. When undisturbed he will closelity exam the stucture and the stone to learn more of this wretched place.


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 21, 2003)

Kheldev moves up to the structure and needs to take some time before he can distill enough details. One of the first things he notices is that the walls are not plastered, but even so the walls are completely smooth. It is like the entire building has been chiseled out of a big rock and then sanded to perfection. Looking at the density of the stone, Kheldev also has reason to believe that the stone is magically reinforced.


----------



## Ilan (Aug 21, 2003)

After a minute of waiting for the Dwarf, I approach him and tap him on his shoulder and whisper: "Is everything ok, Kheldev."


----------



## Sullaf (Aug 22, 2003)

While not taking his eyes of the structure and carressing it softly, like one would harness a valuable gem or a fragile flower, Kheldev says in an absentminded voice. "Don'be botherin' me while me be study'n the stonework"

He takes a step back, totally ignoring the elf while he eyes the whole of the structure with a professional look. "Ya tears jus'be well'n up when one beholds beauty like this" Kheldev says to no one in particular. He takes one final professional look (trying to determine if he missed any details) before turning towards the elf. He addresses the group and says in a dramatic tone "Oi, thi'here'buil'n i'not a ordinairrrry one. These walls where no'buil'. Thi'corridors where no'dug, tha floo'no'carved, the stones no'cut: Thi'here buil'n was created!"


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 22, 2003)

After letting Kheldev rant on about the *obviously* magical building, Deepwinter 7 asks for the groups permission to look for an entrance to the fortress

Let us move onward and search for the main entrance


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 22, 2003)

[Assuming everyone (grudgingly or not) accompanies Deepwinter 7...]

You soon see a strange and chaotically vibrant magical portal in the building. The flickering green and blue magical energies which make up the gate seem somewhat transparent, though you can not yet see through them without getting even closer. The portal is situated approximately 70 feet away from the corner. The gate fully fills up a gap in the otherhwise completely smooth building. There is no edge or frame around the gate.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 22, 2003)

Upon seeing the magical portal shimmering slightly in the darkness of the forest, Deepwinter 7 requests the Fellowship to halt some 20 foot away from the magical dweomer.

Let me create an Astral Construct and send it through the portal to see what happens. Although I would not be able to see through its eyes, I can order it to try and come back when possible


----------



## Ilan (Aug 23, 2003)

"That might be wise, the last time we barely escaped with our lives." I reply to Deepwinter.


----------



## Sullaf (Aug 23, 2003)

"Me be go'n tha take a closer look. Me mi'be able to learrn some more 'bout this entrance"

Kheldev will move slowly towards the portal, while staying on the lookout voor traps and such.









*OOC:*


 Search portal thingy for traps or anything else


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 23, 2003)

Kheldev the dwarf examines the portal closely. He can now see through the magical barrier and it seems to be going to a lobby or antechamber of sorts. The walls on the other side seem cluttered, though you can not see with what. You see movement, but although the movement you see is slow, the thing you see moving comes across as moving really fast and is blurred.

After closer examination of the portal itself Kheldev comes to the conclusion that the portal does not seem to be trapped.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 23, 2003)

Relieved by the fact that the portal looks safe, Deepwinter 7 asks the group if of using a construct would still be necessary. 

What do you say? Any volunteers? Or shall I send some ectoplasm through, which might be a little offending to the beings on the other side


----------



## Sullaf (Aug 23, 2003)

"Best be safe then sorrrrry. Send in the cannon fodder!"


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 24, 2003)

After seeing Deepwinter 7 take a few steps backwards you see him starting a now well-known routine that indicates that he will soon summon one of his Astral Constructs. 

A low bass-pitched humm issues, eerily akin to many deep-pitched voices. The eyes of Deepwinter 7 burn like points of silver while the raw ectoplasm starts to form before the feet of the psion. In a bright rainbow flash of light the ectoplasm shudders and comes to life.

I made this construct to look as less-offensive as possible. Let us give it a note saying that it's just testing the portal and then send it through

Deepwinter 7 then directs the construct through the portal

[hd and craft available on request]


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 24, 2003)

The hulking construct moves through the portal. Immediatly it starts to look blurry, as the other shape did. The construct does not seem to come back in time. Strangely enough, it returns after just a bit over two minutes, unscathed. It then lasts for yet another minute before it disapperas into a rapidly evaporating puddle of ectoplasm.


----------



## Ilan (Aug 24, 2003)

"Kheldev, will you go in first. I will follow directly. 
Perhaps the wizards can give me more strength to wield my sword with more power. 
Remember team, Let us not only get what we came here for, but also try to free those spirits who are still trapped here in this awful place."


----------



## Sullaf (Aug 24, 2003)

Kheldev looks a bit unnearved when hearing he is to go in first, but his pride carries him in front of the portal. He looks over his shoulder to make certain everyone is following him and makes a small dwarven prair to Moradin before letting out a grunt "well, here me be goi'n. and stepping through the portal.









*OOC:*


/me ducks behind the couch...


----------



## Ilan (Aug 24, 2003)

With the magic-users hesitating and seeing Kheldev walk through the portal I quickly follow him in.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 24, 2003)

Indeed seeing the *magic* users hesitate Deepwinter 7 rapidly follows Kheldev's and Ilans' lead, while muttering

...mmn strange the portal also seems to act upon time itself...


----------



## Bacter (Aug 25, 2003)

Diactum self aware with his newly acquired magical powers follows the rest


----------



## Bacter (Aug 25, 2003)

Nothing to see here


----------



## Spellsword (Aug 26, 2003)

Seeing everybody going in, Wulf sets aside his anxiety and marches in decisively....

Here goes.......


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 26, 2003)

You enter the structure, and bright light greets you. The antechamber is wider than it is long; about 30 metres wide and 20 metres deep. There are four doors: 2 in the wall to your left, 1 in the wall to your right, and 1 straight ahead. The floor is something that looks like marble, though it is not very wel kept. Cogwebs hang from the ceiling, in the corners of the room, and in the what once must have been impressive chandelier.

Corpses, some reasonably fresh, some so decayed s to leve only the skeleton, litter the floor. Some of them are curled up in a position that would make it seem they are still in pain. Their mouths and eyes still wide open, grasping for their stomachs or an arm, even though they are completely motionless.

The most impressive sight however, are the walls. The walls are clean and wel kept, and are fully covered in writing, and seem to be the only source of light in this room. Every letter sheds a little bit of light, less than a match, but all the letters together light up the room to make it seem like daylight.

You all stand inside, just a bit away from the portal. Looking back, it is really dark outside.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 26, 2003)

After Deepwinter 7 sees the abandoned structure, he knows it's time to explore the ruins of a once-magical building once again. The experience having come with years of extensive adventuring have thought him one thing well: don't go in unprepared

Power up boys! Here we go!

For those trained in Mental Mastery, slowly but distinctly a beat starts to play reflecting the mood of the Fellowship at the start of a dungeoneering session

Soon the room is filled with the sounds and display of Psionic Powers being released. Deepwinter 7 looks happy enough thrashing his power, to those familiar to him he seems stronger, more sure of himself and more *potent*

[@DW: Animal Affinity 4x: int, con, wis, dex (8pp)]
[@Kheldev, Tycho, Ilan: Inertial Barrier (you keep track of it) (12pp)]

Anyone else has a request? If not let's *MOVE*. Ilan what do u make of this room?


----------



## Ilan (Aug 26, 2003)

"I'll have to study it, Deepwinter, give me some time and I can give you some answers."

I study the bodys carefully. Trying to determine the cause of death and if they are potent victims that can be used to be ressurected as some kind of undead. Probably they can, cause since when do necromancers have high standards. Also, I study the ground with great precision. Looking for tracks or a clue that could mean that there is life, or liveless life, here. The skeletol footprints that I found in the forest still puzzle me. maybe the creature can also acces this place. 

While I examin the room I say to Deepwinter"Maybe you can study the walls, Seven, there could be an explaination for all of this on them. Or to where we are."


----------



## Bacter (Aug 27, 2003)

WOW!!! Interesting Magical structure... Let's see if I know something more about these types of structures 

Do my knowledge skills (history +17 and arcana +17) let me have some more information on why these structures used to be erected and what their nature is?

And just for verification... Diactum casts a detect magic aming at the walls and doors


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 27, 2003)

Before going in, Deepwinter 7 tries to see what he can make of the writings on the wall

[Languages: Tarnian, Veduran, Naran, Amstradan, Orc, Dwarf, Elf, Giant, Celestial, Abyssal, Infernal
Kn: Psionics, The Planes]


----------



## Spellsword (Aug 27, 2003)

TO buff up to face the possible dangers ahead Wulf decides to cast Cats Grace

Roll 1: 4.


This makes my dex 19 and my AC 22


----------



## Sullaf (Aug 27, 2003)

> Diactum casts a detect magic aming at the walls and doors



 Euh...

Kheldev slowly tracks the walls with his hands muttering dwarven praise at the craftmanship. He tries to recollect if he has ever heared of walls crafted this perfect. Other than dwarven made of course...









*OOC:*


Stonecraft check/ profession Miner check


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 27, 2003)

Diactum knows this is most likely a mage guild or arcane university of sorts. The only one he remembers reading about in this area was only _speculated_ to exist though... but that _would_ be the same one you are looking for. This could very well be the building which holds the lore of Saljara the many faceted.

The detect magic spell registrates the entire room as magical, though the walls are more potent. After concentrating for 10 seconds you start to focus on the schools. All schools of magic are present on the walls. The floor and ceiling are full of transmutation magic. The doors itself Concentrating on the room itself, you notice a lingering aura of illusion magic scattered around the room. The 'trail' seems quite... fresh.

Deepwinter studies the writings. They are clearly arcane symbols and together they probably make complicated magical formulas. They are beyond Deepwinter's comprehension.

Ilan knows for certain that the corpses inside did not make the skeletal tracks outside. From the fresher corpses it seems that these people were slain by magic. He does not have the expertise to know whether these corpses could be animated or not. You continue with studying the floor...


----------



## takew (Aug 27, 2003)

Awaking from a long and deep sleep from which Tycho doesn't understand where it came from, he finds himself with his compaignons in this room.

First things first... He thinks to himself. And he concentrates a while to sence if there is any evil lurking around.

[where the **** is the spellingssjekker?]


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 28, 2003)

If we are finished looking around, let's explore these dwellings further.. Ilan where should we go?


----------



## Sullaf (Aug 28, 2003)

If Kheldev learns nothing more from the walls, he will start to investigate the doors: the one opposite to the entrance first. He will search for signs of traps (either magical or plain mechanical).


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 31, 2003)

To Kheldev the writings on the wall look too much like wizard's stuff: completely incomprehensible.

As Tycho concentrates on whether there is any evil in this room, and detects a lingering aura of evil, Ilan hears a short flutter of sound. There is someone or something moving beyond your normal vison in this room.


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 31, 2003)

...


----------



## Ilan (Aug 31, 2003)

Quickly grabbing my sword, which I had laid next to me while studying the bodies I say: "We are not alone, be quiet." And I concentrate to pinpoint the exact location.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Sep 2, 2003)

Just to make sure Deepwinter 7 manifests a _Detect Psionics_ power while tightening the grip on Reldar's Staff


----------



## Ravellion (Sep 2, 2003)

A garbled voice seems to come from just beyond the portal:
"Strange. I have never seen a wizard who did not pounce to read the writings on my walls. I now wonder whether you are stupid, smart, or just incredibly uncaring..."


----------



## Spellsword (Sep 3, 2003)

Ok Ok, I get the hint....sorry people...here I am I have been busy moving my stuff from my one room to the other..

I'll take a look at the writings.....

and Wulf uses his knowledge Arcana and if it does not help....casts read magic...


----------



## Ilan (Sep 3, 2003)

I lean on my sword facing the "voice". trying to focus only on where he is exactly. "Why don't you show yourself, we only want some information. Maybe we can make a trade. We seek knowledge of an artifact."


----------



## Sullaf (Sep 3, 2003)

Kheldev stands ready to fight when the unidentified person speaks and shouts at him "Who b'goi'n there"


----------



## Ilan (Sep 3, 2003)

A bit irritated I say to Kheldev in a harsh voice: "Be quiet, Kheldev"


----------



## Ravellion (Sep 4, 2003)

Wulf reads the writings...

it is an entire wall full of spells! From the simplest cantrips to complex spells that alter reality itself, the walls are a brick spellbook.

"Hmmm... I didn't expect _you_ to step up and read the walls. But the wizardly one is rather silent is he not? Perhpas we can help each other out. I can help you, if you release me. I am immortal in my current state and these surroundings bore me. A lot." An imp holding a staff appears suddenly appears in the far corner of the room. "Well, are you interested? I can tell you things about this place... and probably about the artifact that you seek as well." the imp smiles cunningly.


----------



## Spellsword (Sep 5, 2003)

Suprised by the sudden appearance of the creature, Wulf stays on his guard and speaks

 You speak in mysteries......tell us what you have to offer....


----------



## takew (Sep 5, 2003)

Since Wulf doesn't share the information on the wall with us and because it seems of some importance for the imp mentioned it, Tycho starts reading the wall as well to see where it is all about. 
[Using Spellcraft, K. Arcana and Read Magic if necessary.]


----------



## Spellsword (Sep 5, 2003)

"Since Wulf doesn't share the information on the wall with us........"

You could also consider asking.......

the reason why I did not share beacuse all of a sudden that imp appeared....


----------



## Ilan (Sep 5, 2003)

I turn around to Wulf and I say to him with great irritation: "By Corelian, are you all idiots. What is wrong with you. His proposition is clear. He will help us, if we take him with us when we leave this godforsaken place."

Returning my gaze to the Imp I reply to his question: "We could use your help indeed, if you show us the way, we will try to do what we can to free you. Call me Ilan Moonbow."


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Sep 6, 2003)

If Deepwinter 7 has no knowledge of creatures of this kind [Kn: The Planes 13] he proceeds to ask the Imp

"What does it take to release a creature such as yourself. Be more specific, what do you know about the Lore of Saljara the Many Faceted and what would you want us to do in return for your information"


----------



## Ravellion (Sep 6, 2003)

Ilan said:
			
		

> "By Corelian, are you all idiots. What is wrong with you. His proposition is clear. He will help us, if we take him with us when we leave this godforsaken place."



"Hmm... an impatient elf, jumping to conclusions. Incorrect conclusions I might add."

During the conversation Deepwinter recalls what he can from reading the magical book on the planes he found in the tower that is now his and Ilan's. He knows that this creature, with its dark red leathery hide, short posture and bat like wings, is indeed an imp, and that a lot of false stories circulate about imps. What is true about imps is that they hail from the nine hells, have potent poison which they can secrete from their barbed tail, and are incredibly hard to kill. They are vulnerable to silver or holy weapons though.

"Well then, yes, there are specific conditions to fulfill in order to secure my release... but first I would like to know exactly why you are here." The imp sits down on one of the rotten corpses. He keeps holding his staff. You notice he has a spell component pouch.


----------



## Ilan (Sep 7, 2003)

"You would grow impatient to if you were to travel with this lot. The reason why we are here is simple. We seek information about an artifact that is called "Tome of Rulership by divine right", if I am correct, I may have forgotten a part. But if you know of it, this should be enough for you to recognize what I am talking about. If I wasn't correct, you must have been improsined here. We may be able to free you if you tell us what we can do, if you help us. Whatever you can tell about this place will help."


----------



## Bacter (Sep 9, 2003)

Diactum is suspicous and talks to the group, while the imp can hear him talking

How do we know that this creature does not mean harm to us! 

Directly to the imp:

Convince us of your good intentions by telling us as well in short how you entered your presence unwanted form!


----------



## Ilan (Sep 10, 2003)

With a look that seems to say: "My god, is he serious", I look to Diactium before saying to the Imp: "You understand what I am going through. I'm surrounded by idiots. Please respand to my comment earlier instead of this stupid remark."


----------



## Ravellion (Sep 10, 2003)

The imp starts laughing maniacally. The short creature flies up to Diactum. "Good intentions eh? Why don't you read the wall as well. _That_ is *MY* spellbook. I have been here for about 300 years. My master died during The Casting. I got trapped, so started studying from his books. I quickly researched a spell to create food, and here I am. I think you should consider me to have 'good intentions' merely because I haven't killed you all. I could Disjunct that which entraps me, but I have a rather large chance to go completely and permanently insane. That's why I need your 'help'. So, are you interested or are you going to be my meal? A fresh one, for a change."


----------



## Sullaf (Sep 10, 2003)

Keldev grumbles "Me is not bein' dinner!" while he looks at the imp conspiciously


----------



## Bacter (Sep 10, 2003)

Diactum too tries to read the spells on the wall... specifically to determine what powers the spells and the imp might have. Diactum thinks that the imp might be bluffing.










*OOC:*


 I know... most of the answer is already posted above, but hey... I have to determine it myself


----------



## Ilan (Sep 10, 2003)

"We are interested, yes. Tell us what we can do.


----------



## Ravellion (Sep 10, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> Keldev grumbles "Me is not bein' dinner!" while he looks at the imp conspiciously



"Well, that means we have at least some volunteer then, doesn't it? Anyone else? Mage? Are you convinced yet?" The Imp asks snidely.

As the imp says this, Diactum is readding spells way beyond his understanding. Possibly they are spells of the highest power.

With an evil squeaky voice the imp continues:"The Casting isolated this giuld from normal time. Time here is somewhat random, and somewhat slower. You'll find that turning back through the portal is also not an option. Every floor of this guild is isolated. This was done to contain the results of magical experiments, alchemical accidents or arcane summonings. When I was connected to my master, I could travel through the building with relative ease. Now, with my master dead, I returned to the status often referred to as 'extraplanar' by sages, or 'outsider' by some. Hence I was trapped here, as a summoned creature would be. I think that in the sleeping quarteres there might be a mage who could tell you how to temporarily negate the locks. This would set me free." the imp feels secure in his superiority now and seems smug and complacent.


----------



## Bacter (Sep 10, 2003)

Ok... I understand we can mean something for you. But what can you mean for us? And where are the sleeping quarters?


----------



## Ilan (Sep 10, 2003)

"As my companion so nicely asks, what do we get in return for this. What do you have to offer."


----------



## Ravellion (Sep 10, 2003)

"Hmmm. You are smarter than you look. Very well. I will give you a bow, since you don't look like a swordsman at all. Especially not with the quiver on your back." The imp replies. After a moment's thought, to judge your reactions perhaps. "...and... I know stuff about the artifact you mentioned. And I know about Saljara. I knew her personally."


----------



## takew (Sep 11, 2003)

And how, if I may ask, are we of any use to you. Since you just told us that you could have destroyed us within a mater of seconds, I find it rather hard to believe that we could contribute in this search for an exit.


----------



## Ilan (Sep 11, 2003)

I look to the group while I say calmly: "I don't think it is important why he needs our help, but only that he needs it. Because after all if he didn't need us, we don't recieve the information that we are after. Deepwinter, why don't you ask the questions about the artifact. Or any of you, if your questions are not to idiotic.

I look at the imp, try to flex my biceps, while I smile and say: "You could be smarter then you look also."


----------



## takew (Sep 11, 2003)

Well, I find it rather interesting whether we get out of this “helping” alive or not. I don’t like the idea of being used as canon folder…


----------



## Spellsword (Sep 11, 2003)

Quote:... What do you have to offer (Ilan said this)

Wulf murmurs:

asking the imp what he has to offer.....the very same question I asked him when he first appeared, but than I got sneered at....some leader is he....


----------



## Ilan (Sep 11, 2003)

hearing the murmur of Wulf, I reply without so much as blinking my eyes or turning my head: "I will deal with you later, Wulf, but I think we have more pressing matters. If you have a question, ask it. If it is more of the same, please be quiet. That goes for you also, Tycho. We haven't the time now for discussion."

"Deepwinter, I think you can make more sense than the others. So if you will. Ask him what we need to know."


----------



## Ravellion (Sep 11, 2003)

"I don't have human ears, Wulf. I have lived here for 300 years, and several of the spells I learned by listening through the ceiling. Others above sometimes wander and cast their spells. I learned the verbal components that way."

"I was hoping to simply not give you a reward. But your group persisted." The Imp shifts his head. "The reason why I can't do it myself I have already mentioned. One  of your companions might be able to fill you in."

(soz, lost some notes, will be writing it again soon...)


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Sep 12, 2003)

After having been unusually silent for a while, Deepwinter 7 turns his look away from the surroundings to face the group. With an annoyed wave of his hand *both* to the Imp and the Fellowship he says:

"You're a charm little Imp and we will help you if we can. If you tell us more about this place, we would be pleased indeed. But more important is what you know about the Lore of Saljara the Many Faceted. You claim to have known her, so you might share with us some of her wisdom. In theory, we, like many others, are in search of the Tome of Rulership by Divine Right, and more particularly to an old dwarven leader that can help us in that quest."

Then pausing a short while to make sure the Fellowship is more relaxed now

"Although you originate from the Planes themselves, in our terms we have travelled even farther to get here. I am weary of this quest and I do not in particular like Imps all that much. Tell me what you know, tell us what we *need* to know. If I sense you withholding valuable information we cannot to our fullest ability help you to return to where you belong." 

To add force to his words Deepwinter 7 stares at the Imp directly trying to meet the creature's gaze


----------



## Ravellion (Sep 13, 2003)

"Alright. But I must withhold some information, or you might not release me. This is the ground floor. There is an auditorium to your right, this is the entrance hall, and to your left are the stairs and some storage rooms. In the first storageroom you should be able to find a simple yet effective bow. Oh... don't take anything else." The imp says to Ilan.

"The first floor is an alchemical lab. The sleeping quarters are the floors two, three and four. You should be able to find many mages there. Everyone who was here during The Casting is, in effect, unaging, near immortal, and a prisoner here. You'd best lie or coerce to find the way to get the safety measures bypassed so I can get out of here. Before you ask, I knew The Casting would be something Big with a capital B, but my master wasn't involved, hence I don't know much about it. All I know is that it was supposed to prevent something. Something bad, something prophecized."

He then turns to Deepwinter 7. "A dwarven leader you say... you must be talking about Durgeddin the Wise. That idiot isn't still alive is he?" He says with bile in his voice. He never has problems meeting your gaze.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Sep 14, 2003)

Raising an eyebrow Deepwinter 7 plainly answers the Imp

"Great you start out withholding information already. You have told us nothing we would not have easily have found out ourselves.  You safe us the trouble of having to make a map, but you don't tell us anything of how to prepare for the Mages. Now start off with telling us something concrete about Saljera, about the Artifact or about Durgeddin the Wise. Or tell us about possible traps, secret passages and other stuff we might find in this place. Only after you do this we can effectively _lie_ to get you out of this, for only then we owe anything to you."

Forcing a faint smile on his face to ensure the Imp he's not trying to get him angry

"Furthermore whilst I'm on the subject, tell me why the bow from the storageroom is yours to give and not simply ours to take. *You* surely have no need for it. What about other items, that for instance our Mages could use?"


----------



## Ravellion (Sep 15, 2003)

Incredibly annoyed, and near breaking point, the imp answers.

"What do you want next? My true name? Well... the bow is mine to give because I have killed every incompetent idiot that walked in here so far. Since I am not interested in finding out whether the stupid fools have a will, I have put them in storage." The imp gauges the reaction of you all after saying this.

With regained confidence the Imp then says the following:"Alright. Durgeddin the wise is someone I'll give you answers about. But only him. I'll tell you nothing about Saljara... at least not till you return to secure my release. I need to bargain as well..._human_. Durgeddin the Wise was what the dwarves consider to be a valiant and clanleader. When he acquired the Tome of Rulership by Divine right, Dwarves flocked to him in the Tarnian mountains. The dwarves, competing for space with many races such as Goblins, Orcs, Duergar, Mind Flayers and Drow, started to become so numerous in one area, that these races became highly annoyed. The Orcs first killed the Goblins for food and living space, but then suddenly found themselves to be on the bottom of the pyramid. The mind Flayers and Drow had an idea. They trained the Orcs to assault Durgeddin's realm. They really had no choice in the matter. Well equipped with Duergar weaponry, they were winning the war last time I heard."

"Durgeddin, the fool, not quite understanding how the Tome manifests itself, sent for this guild to analyse it. After careful coercion, he decided to give it away. It passed through here, where Saljara studied it. She made notes. Those are the notes you want. She then decided, together with a Dwarven emmisary, to ship the Tome to someone else. She did this in secret, and it is unknown to me who now has it."

"Well, that should be enough. There shouldn't be any traps, but plenty of locked doors. And don't think they'll open with a simple Knock spell, this is a mage guild after all. I don't know of any secret doors either. They are far too hard to hide from mages. A simple spell can pretty much point you directly to secret doors, so the builders of the guild never bothered with them."


----------



## Sullaf (Sep 15, 2003)

Kheldev listens with renewed interest when the Imp relates about Durgeddin and he nodds his head in agreement. Still the prospect of being eaten by this Imp withholds him from asking more about Durgeddin. The Imp looks ill tempered as is and Kheldev keeps an eye open for any sudden movement from the creature. Back in the mines he never had to put up with creatures who threatened to EAT him. Kill him, yes, but being eaten opened a whole new dimension of fear which Kheldev had never experienced before. He casually walks over to Diactum and tries to whisper "Wha'y'all be ma'in' o'this" while he signals with his eyes first toward the magical writing on the wall and then towards the Imp.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Sep 15, 2003)

Allowing a smile on his face after the smug retort of the Imp, Deepwinter 7 nods his head in agreement and says

"At last you prove yourself worthy and a true dweller of the Abyss. Although I do not know what you mean by putting people in storage, I doubt that I actually want to find out. We'll fetch the bow and I will do my very best to help you"

Adressing the party

"Let's go to the storage room to get Ilan's bow. I advise you all to just look around and not touch any of the other items. Stop murmuring Master Dwarf.. you will have plenty of time to learn more about Demons later"


----------



## Bacter (Sep 16, 2003)

While we are retrieving the bow and moving on in the absence of the imp, I explain to Kheldev what the writings on the wall are. Furthermore I share this information and all other information I have on this place with anyone interested.

Also murmering:

Hmm.. I am very interested in what mages we will encounter


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Sep 16, 2003)

Whenever there is time, Deepwinter 7 shows a remarkable and not before seen interest in Diactum. Addressing him personally for about the first time he asks

"Since you are a Magi you might know more about this place than I do. I can feel some power throbbing, but don't know what to make of it or how to evaluate it. In other words I'm a bit at loss here. On a similar note, it might be wiser if you do the talking to the Mages of this Guild later. I don't think they think too well about Psionics or (hot-heated) Elves."


----------



## Sullaf (Sep 16, 2003)

Kheldev seems to listen to Diactum, although he doesn't really seem to understand anything. Still he remains his posture and nodds alot.


----------



## Ravellion (Sep 17, 2003)

The bow seems to be a simple longbow, nothing fancy.

You ascend the stairs and find yourself in a small hallway. The walls are made out of big rectangular dark grey stones. There is a door to your left, your right, and the stairs continue to go up. The stairs are made of wood but are metal plated.


----------



## Bacter (Sep 17, 2003)

Interesting.. an alchemical lab... They probably have experimented with lot's of interesting chemical reactions I presume. Hmmm... I am very keen to take a look! Maybe some of the mages might even be at work at this hour, so we can find some of them here!


----------



## Ilan (Sep 17, 2003)

"Can someone check if the bow is magical, otherwise it won't be of much use, I think."

After someone has cast detect magic. "So, which way do we go.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Sep 17, 2003)

[after manifesting detect magic and telling about the results]

This floor supposedly holds an alchemical lab. Like Diactum I would like to have a look, let's try the door to our left

To Diactum

I did not know you take interest in Alchemy? I myself am a skilled Alchemist also. I even have my own simple lab back in Tarnian so I also wonder what these Mages here have set up. Can someone inspect this door?


----------



## takew (Sep 17, 2003)

Does it matter for a skilled archer like you if a bow is enchanted. I think that you still excel in the art of archery compared to us. But I'll take a look anyway.

Tycho casts a detect magic and looks if the bow is magical. Also he takes a look at the surrounding.

Oh and can I have my bow back please Ilan?

After dismissing the detect magic, Tycho uses his ability to detect evil for as long as it remains possible. Starting whit the doors on his left and right.


----------



## Ilan (Sep 17, 2003)

A little surprised that the one who offered is the bard, but oh well, if it gets done, I don't care how. 

I take Tycho's bow and hand it back to him. "Here you go, thank you for letting me use it."

I'll check out the door. Just a moment. But I don't know if it is of any use, magical traps are beyond my skill."









*OOC:*


searchcheck: take 20 on door= 36


----------



## Bacter (Sep 25, 2003)

Diactum seems pleased that other members in the group are also capable (to some extent) in the arcane practices. He feels glad that "the less capable" are willing to take the burden off of him like casting simple detect magics, which Diactum has already casted so many times.

To Deepwinter:

Yes, I am interested in everything which is not simply explainable by relying on our 5 well known senses. I consider alchemy as one of these subjects 

To group and if nothing strange is detected on/of the door by Ilan:

I will knock on the door.


----------



## Ravellion (Sep 29, 2003)

There is no sound from behind the door. You open the door and find yourself in a small room, lit by a single Everburning Torch. Under this torch a faded message reads "Real fire forbidden".  The room is filled with dirty beakers and other alchemical equipment, a lot of it broken. Most of it sits on shelves, but the floor has its fair share of shards and bent iron. A big circular corrosion mark sits against the door and on the floor, right where you get in (ie, you can't see the corrosion mark on the door until you are in the new room.). Two more doors other than the one you just came in from are in this room. One is marked with a bronze sign. Deepwinter, Tycho and Diactum know that this is a signal for "caution". The other door bears no special markings.


----------



## Sullaf (Sep 30, 2003)

'Mayb'Meh be goi'n first, from now o'. Meh ca'see in tha dark."


----------



## Ilan (Sep 30, 2003)

With a little smile I say: "You got a point there. I will take second position."


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Oct 2, 2003)

Smiling at Kheldev's remark, Deepwinter 7 addresses the stout Dwarf

"Seeing in the dark is not such a remarkable feat. Even a human such as myself can easily see in the dark." With one hand Deepwinter 7 slides his Mask of Light Amplification to the top of his head and utters some simple incantations. His eyes start to light up and after a short while they function as two torches.  "So now everyone can see in the dark"


----------

